# Bons baisers de Floride !...



## golf (4 Août 2004)

Un homme quitte les rues enneigées de Montréal pour passer quelques jours de vacances sous le soleil de Floride. Sa femme en voyage d'affaires a prévu le rejoindre le lendemain de son arrivée.
Quand il arrive à l'hôtel, il décide d'envoyer un email à son épouse. Comme il ne trouve pas le bout de papier sur lequel il avait noté l'adresse email de sa femme, il essaie de s'en souvenir de mémoire. 
Malheureusement, il fait une erreur et le message est envoyé à l'adresse d'une femme veuve depuis la veille. 

Quand celle-ci consulte ses emails, elle lit ce qu'il y a à l'écran, pousse un cri d'horreur et meurt d'une crise cardiaque.

Ses enfants entendant le cri, se précipitent, et lisent le message suivant sur l'écran :



> Ma chérie, je suis enfin arrivé à destination. Ce fut un long voyage. Bien que je ne sois arrivé qu'il y ait peu de temps, j'adore déjà l'endroit. J'ai parlé avec les gens d'ici et ils sont en train de tout préparer pour ton arrivée demain. Je suis sûr que tu vas aimer autant que moi !...
> Bisous de ton cher mari, à bientôt.
> ps : Ici, il fait une chaleur infernale.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

:d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2004)

mondial moquette a dit:
			
		

> :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d



Pas au point tes smileys


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d  :d


 Je dirais meme plus:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2004)

faites pas chier c'est pas moi qui l'ai envoyé l'email


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Connue, mais bonne quand même !


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faites pas chier c'est pas moi qui l'ai envoyé l'email


Ah mais çà !...

...c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## bengilli (4 Août 2004)

.... Les blagues de Golf  :mouais:  Y'avait pas eu une trève ?


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2004)

bah si, un peu comme Bengilli, autre guignolo des forums !


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> .... Les blagues de Golf  :mouais:  Y'avait pas eu une trève ?


Si si...
OUnesque quand même, 3 ans 
On reprend les hostilités


----------



## Lio70 (4 Août 2004)

Ces amuse-bouche m'ont mis en appétit. A quand le plat de résistance?


----------



## bengilli (4 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ces amuse-bouche m'ont mis en appétit. A quand le plat de résistance?




C'est mort


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

> 1er malentendu :
Une femme épouse un homme dans l'espoir qu'il changera et il ne change pas.
Un homme épouse une femme dans l'espoir qu'elle ne changera pas et elle change.

> 2ème malentendu :
Une femme se préoccupe de son avenir jusqu'à ce qu'elle trouve un mari.
Un homme ne s'inquiète jamais de l'avenir jusqu'à ce qu'il trouve une femme.

> 3ème malentendu :
Le succès d'un homme se mesure à sa capacité à gagner plus d'argent que sa femme ne peut en dépenser.
Le succès d'une femme se mesure à sa capacité à trouver ce type d'homme.

> 4ème malentendu :
Les hommes mariés vivent plus vieux que les célibataires.
Mais ils ont une plus grande envie de mourir.

> 5ème malentendu :
Un homme paiera volontiers 10 euros pour quelque chose qui en vaut 5 mais qu'il désire vraiment.
Une femme paiera volontiers 5 euros pour quelque chose qui en vaut 10 et dont elle se fout royalement.

> 6ème malentendu :
Tout homme marié devrait apprendre à oublier ses erreurs de jeunesse.
En effet, sa femme s'en souviendra pour lui.

> 7ème malentendu :
Lorsqu'un couple se dispute, une femme a toujours le dernier mot.
Tout ce qu'un homme peut dire après n'est que le commencement d'une nouvelle dispute.


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

1 - Personne à part leur créateur n'est capable de comprendre leur logique interne.

2 - Chacune de vos plus petites erreurs est immédiatement mémorisée pour des références ultérieures.

3 - Le langage natif utilise par les ordinateurs pour communiquer entre eux est incompréhensible pour n'importe qui d'autre.

4 - Le message "bad command or filename" est au moins aussi explicite que "si tu ne sais pas pourquoi je t'en veux, alors je ne vais certainement pas te le dire". 

5 - Dés que vous vous êtes engagé financièrement pour l'un d'entre eux, vous vous retrouvez en train de claquer la moitié de votre paye à lui acheter des accessoires.

6 - On finit toujours par avoir envie d'essayer ceux des autres.

7 - Leur obsolescence rapide nous pousse à en changer régulièrement.

Néanmoins, les ordinateurs ont un énorme avantage sur les femmes : il y a un bouton "Marche/Arrêt"?


----------



## naas (5 Août 2004)

Un golf au bar   ça me fait toujours un de ces effet  :love: j'aime bien moi     

au fait le smileys on peux en fait des comme ca aussi x) x) x) x) x) x) ou 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2004)

Golf, on ne va pas recommencer ?

limite toi à une blague jour maximum et dans le même sujet. en effet, ces blagues, n'importe qui le reçoit dans sa boite mail et tu n'es pas obligé d'en mettr des tartines sur macgé.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

d'autant que celà a déjà fait l'objet d'un sujet


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> limite toi à une blague jour maximum et dans le même sujet. en effet, ces blagues, n'importe qui le reçoit dans sa boite mail et tu n'es pas obligé d'en mettr des tartines sur macgé.


Tu as tout à fait raison mais j'avais commencé avec un jour de retard et aujourd'hui j'ai pas eu le temps 
Le compte est donc bon  



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> d'autant que celà a déjà fait l'objet d'un sujet


Mouais, mais j'ai pas suffisamment de temps pour lire toutes les "azerty" du bar et je me contente des miennes 

Et en plus les 2 perles vertes on peut pas vraiment dire, que, hum  :rateau: 
Enfin, bof, z'êtes pas vraiment des exemples de vertu à suivre :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

Non rien, c'est juste que ça faisait un peu forum de modos depuis quelques messages alors comme je passais par là...


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

- Allo, Docteur, mon copain vient de se faire mordre le sexe par un serpent !?!
- (...)
- Oui
- (...)
-  :affraid: Le sucer !!!  :affraid: 


- Hein ! Qu'est ce que le Docteur dit ?
- LE DOCTEUR DIT QUE TU VAS MOURIR :mouais: ​


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2004)

-il raconte quoi ?
-QU'A TON AGE TU DEVRAIT ETRE EN TRAIN DE DORMIR !​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

dis-donc, rend-moi mon sachet


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Loi n°1
Aucun projet majeur n'est jamais terminé à temps, en respectant le budget, avec la même équipe qui l'a initié. D'ailleurs le projet ne fait pas non plus ce qu'il était censé faire. Il est hautement improbable que votre projet soit le premier à ne pas respecter cette loi.
Corollaire n°1 : Les bénéfices seront plus faibles que ceux estimés initialement... Dans le cas improbable où une estimation en avait été faite bien sûr.
Corollaire n°2 : Le système finalement installé sera achevé en retard et ne fera pas ce pour quoi il avait été pensé à l'origine.
Corollaire n°3 : Il coûtera plus cher mais sera techniquement couronné de succès.

Loi n°2
Un des avantages de donner des objectifs flous au projet est de vous éviter l'embarras d'estimer les coûts correspondants.

Loi n°3
L'effort requis pour corriger un projet qui est sorti des limites imposées s'accroît géométriquement avec le temps.
Corollaire n°1 : Plus vous attendez, plus c'est difficile.
Corollaire n°2 : Si vous attendez que le projet soit bouclé, c'est trop tard.
Corollaire n°3 : Faite-le maintenant sans vous soucier de l'embarras occasionné.

Loi n°4
Le rapport d'intention que vous avez écrit sur le projet sera compris différemment par les autres participants au projet
Corollaire n°1 : Si vous expliquez l'objectif de façon tellement claire que personne ne pourra faire une erreur d'interprétation, quelqu'un comprendra de travers.
Corollaire n°2 : Si vous faites quelque chose qui d'après vous devrait recueillir l'approbation de tous, quelqu'un ne sera pas d'accord.

Loi n°5 
Plus la complexité technique du projet est grande, moins vous aurez besoin de faire appel à un technicien pour qu'il s'en occupe.
Corollaire n°1 : Prenez le meilleur technicien que vous connaissez. Le manager trouvera les techniciens les pires.
Corollaire n°2 : La réciproque du corollaire n°1 n'est presque jamais vraie.

Loi n°6
Un projet planifié en dépits du bon sens prendra trois fois plus de temps que prévu pour aller à son terme. Un projet planifié avec soin ne mettra que deux fois plus de temps
Corollaire n°1 : Si rien ne peut aller de travers dans le projet, il y aura malgré tout un 'couac'.Loi n°7
Lorsque tout semble bien se dérouler dans un projet, quelque chose va aller mal.
Corollaire n°1 : Quand les choses ne peuvent pas être pire, elles le deviendront.
Corollaire n°2 : Quand les choses semblent aller de mieux en mieux, c'est que quelque chose vous a échappé.

Loi n°8
Les équipes chargées d'un projet détestent les rapports hebdomadaires d'avancée parce qu'ils manifestent de façon trop évidente leur manque de progrès.

Loi n°9
Les projets avancent rapidement jusqu'à 90 % de leur aboutissement. Ensuite, ils en restent à 90 % de leur aboutissement pour toujours.

Loi n°10
Si le contenu d'un projet est amené à changer librement, le taux de changement dépassera le taux de progression.

Loi n°11
Si l'utilisateur n'a pas confiance dans le nouveau système, il sera développé en parallèle de l'ancien. Ni l'ancien ni le nouveau système ne fonctionneront très bien.

Loi n°12
La réalisation de bénéfices est fonction du caractère approfondi du contrôle de post-audit.
Corollaire n°1 : La recherche d'un post-audit indépendant fournit à l'équipe chargée du projet un stimulant puissant pour livrer un bon système selon le programme prévu, et en respectant le budget.

Loi n°13
Aucune loi n'est immuable.


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

A la semaine prochaine  :rateau:


----------



## golf (13 Août 2004)

Un bûcheron était en train de couper une branche qui s'allongeait jusqu'au dessus d'une rivière. La hache tombe et disparaît dans la rivière. Le bûcheron est très triste lorsqu'il aperçoit Dieu qui lui demande pourquoi il est si triste. Le bûcheron lui dit alors que sa hache est tombée dans la rivière.
A sa grande surprise, il voit Dieu plonger dans la rivière et remonter avec une hache en or en disant :
- Est-ce ta hache ?
- Non.
Dieu plonge de nouveau dans la rivière et remonte avec une hache en argent :
- Est-ce ta hache ?
- Non...
Dieu replonge dans la rivière et remonte une vieille hache en fer rouillée:
- Est-ce ta hache ?
- Oui, c'est bien elle !!!
Dieu apprécie l'honnêteté de l'homme et lui donne les trois haches. Le bûcheron retourne chez lui heureux.
Quelques jours plus tard, le bûcheron marchait le long de la rivière en racontant à sa femme ce qui s'était passé avec la hache. La femme trébuche et tombe à l'eau, emportée par le courant. Le bûcheron est paniqué et voit Dieu qui revient et lui demande :
- Pourquoi es-tu si paniqué ?
- C'est ma femme! Elle est tombée dans la rivière !!!
Dieu disparaît quelques secondes et revient avec Jennifer Lopez dans les bras :
- Est-ce ta femme ?
- OUI !!!
- Oui ? Menteur ! Comment ose-tu me mentir après ce que j'ai fait pour toi ? Je devrais t'envoyer en enfer !
- Non Dieu, je vous en prie, pardonnez-moi ! Écoutez, si j'avais dit non pour Jennifer Lopez, vous seriez revenu avec Claudia Schiffer. Si j'avais à nouveau dit non, vous seriez revenu avec ma femme, et j'aurais alors dit oui. A ce moment, vous m'auriez laissé les trois. Je suis un homme pauvre et je ne suis pas en mesure de nourrir trois femmes, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai dit oui à la première !
La morale de cette histoire: Les hommes ne mentent que pour des raisons honnêtes et compréhensibles.


----------



## golf (14 Août 2004)

Un russe, un américain, un cubain et un avocat sont dans un compartiment de train. Le russe prend soudain une bouteille de vodka dans son sac de voyage, se sert un verre, le boit d'un trait et lance à la cantonade :

- En Russie, nous avons la meilleure vodka du monde. Nulle part ailleurs vous ne trouverez de vodka meilleure. Et nous en avons tellement que l'on peut la jeter comme on veut...

Et disant cela, le russe ouvre la vitre du compartiment et jette le reste de la bouteille par la fenêtre.

Tous les autres voyageurs sont assez impressionnés. Le cubain prend alors sa boite de havane de sa poche, en sort un, l'allume, commence à fumer et dit :

- Chez nous à Cuba, nous avons les meilleurs cigares du Monde. La qualité de nos Havanes est reconnue partout dans le monde. Nous en avons tellement chez nous que je peux me permettre de les jeter par la fenêtre.

Une fois encore, tout le monde est impressionné dans le compartiment. 

Et à ce moment là, l'Américain se lève, empoigne l'avocat et le jette par la fenêtre...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

pas toute jeune...   

C'est un gars qui rentre dans un bar et commande directement 6 whiskies.

Le barman lui dit en le servant:
- Hé ben... Vous avez du passer une sacrée journée!
- M'en parlez pas! Je viens tout juste de découvrir que mon frère aîné est gay...

Le jour suivant, le gars se repointe dans le bar et recommande 6 whiskies.
Naturellement, le barman lui demande ce qu'il a encore appris aujourd'hui et le gars lui répond:
- Je viens juste d'apprendre que mon frère cadet est gay lui aussi!

Et le troisième jour, rebelote, le gars commande à nouveau ses six whiskies.
Alors le barman lui dit:
- Mais enfin, il n'y a personne dans votre famille pour aimer les femmes?
- Si... ma femme!

 :mouais:


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

Il dit: "Je vais à la pêche."
Il veut dire: "Je vais boire des bières toute la journée et finir la journée complètement bourré alors que les poissons continueront à nager en toute sécurité." 

Il dit: "C'est un truc pour les hommes."
Il veut dire: "C'est quelque chose dont le fonctionnement et l'intérêt que cela peut procurer ne sont pas rationnels, et vous les femmes n'avez aucune chance de trouver quelque chose de logique là-dedans." 

Il dit: "Je peux t'aider pour le repas ?"
Il veut dire: "Pourquoi est-ce que tout n'est pas encore sur la table ?"

Il dit: "Oui hummm," "bien sûr, chérie," ou encore "Oui, d'accord."
Il veut dire: Absolument rien. C'est une réponse conditionnée. 

Il dit: "Ça prendrait trop de temps pour t'expliquer."
Il veut dire: "Je n'ai aucune idée de la façon dont cela marche."

Il dit: "On va être en retard."
Il veut dire: "Maintenant j'ai une bonne excuse pour conduire comme un fou." 

Il dit: "J'écoutais ce que tu disais. C'est juste que je pensais à autre chose." 
Il veut dire: "Je me demandais si la rousse là-bas portait un soutien-gorge." 

Il dit: "Arrête-toi un peu chérie, tu travailles trop !"
Il veut dire: "Je n'arrive pus à entendre la télé avec le bruit de l'aspirateur." 

Il dit: "C'est intéressant ce que tu dis, chérie."
Il veut dire: "Tu étais encore en train de parler?" 

Il dit: C'est vraiment un bon film."
Il veut dire: "Dedans il y a des armes, des poursuites en voiture et des gonzesses canon." 

Il dit: "C'est un travail de femme."
Il veut dire: "C'est difficile, sale et peu gratifiant." 

Il dit: "Tu sais que je n'ai aucune mémoire."
Il veut dire: "Je me rappelle du générique de Mission Impossible, de l'adresse de la première fille que j'ai embrassé, et des numéros d'immatriculation de toutes les voitures que j'ai pu conduire, mais j'ai oublié ton anniversaire."


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2004)

Une étude réalisée auprès d'un échantillon représentatif de barmen vient d'être publiée dans la trés célèbre revue scientifique "Nature".
Le but de cette enquête était de déterminer la personnalité de la clientèle féminine des débits de boissons en fonction de ses consommations.
Les résultats de cette étude très sérieuse sont ici résumés.

Boisson choisie: Bière
Personnalité: Sans-façon, peu difficile, terre à terre.
Votre approche: Lancez lui un défi au billard.

Boisson choisie: Coktails
Personnalité: Excentrique, chiante; emmerdeuse.
Votre approche: Évitez-la, à moins que vous ne désiriez devenir son garçon de cabine.

Boisson choisie: Boit un peu de tout, Whisky, Martini, etc.
Personnalité: A de la bouteille et un goût sélectif; sait ce qu'elle veut.
Votre approche: vous n'aurez pas à l'approcher: elle vous paiera un verre.

Boisson choisie: Vin - (à l'exception du Gros Plant)
Personnalité: Conservatrice, chic, et sophistiquée.
Votre approche: Dites lui que vous auriez vraiment souhaiter voir Balladur président de la République.

Boisson choisie: Gros Plant
Personnalité: Fille facile; Pense avoir de la classe et être sophistiquée, mais est loin d'être comme ça.
Votre approche: Faites la se sentir plus intelligente qu'elle n'est...

Boisson choisie: Boisson forte
Personnalité: Toujours fourrée avec ses copains étudiants et bringueurs en attendant de se prendre une cuite et de se faire fourrer.
Votre approche: Coup facile en perspective. Rien de spécial à faire sinon attendre.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non rien, c'est juste que ça faisait un peu forum de modos depuis quelques messages alors comme je passais par là...



Ha bon... !? c'était pas un sujet de modos ?? j'aurais du m'en douter : il est drôle ce sujet...   
non pas sur la tête...


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une étude réalisée auprès d'un échantillon représentatif de barmen vient d'être publiée dans la trés célèbre revue scientifique "Nature".
> Le but de cette enquête était de déterminer la personnalité de la clientèle féminine des débits de boissons en fonction de ses consommations.
> Les résultats de cette étude très sérieuse sont ici résumés.
> 
> ...




Euhhh et pour celle qui choisissent menthe à l'eau


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh et pour celles qui choisissent menthe à l'eau


Tu veux vraiment la réponse ??


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment la réponse ??



Pourquoi?? Elle est si terrible que ça??  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2004)

Connaissez-vous cet étrange monastère, loin de tout, regroupement de religieux le plus improbable que l'on puisse rencontrer ???

On y trouve :

Le Père Manan, toujours présent malgré sa pauvreté.
Le Père Tinent, qui ne dit pas que des conneries.
Le Père Cepteur, le trésorier.
Le Père Dition, porté disparu.
Le Père Dudevue, apprenti du précédent.
Le Père Ruquier, coiffeur et barbier.
Le Père Collateur, qui fait le café.
Le Père Hoquet et la Mère Hic, exotiques.
Le Père Choir, l'Hôte des précedents voyageurs.
Le Curé Largi et le Curé Tréci, deux excommuniés pour sodomie.
Le Père Fide, un hypocrite.
Le Père Cutant, une force de la nature.
Le Père Siffleur, bon musicien mais mauvaise langue.
Le Père Turbé, simple d'esprit dérangeant et dérangé.
Le Père Müdah, Ach ! Un Altsassien !!
La Mère Deuse, sacrément dégueulasse.
Le Moine Ho, fin éleveur d'oiseau.
Le Père Missionnaire, toujours en vadrouille.
Le Père Iclité, grabataire mais vénérable.
Le Père Il, jaune, chinois d'origine.
Le Père Muté, généticien.
Le Père Sil, herboriste.
Le Père Dent, il a les crocs ?
Le Père Fusion, un chaud lapin !!
La Soeur Ise, mon chéri !! Elle a bon goût.
La Soeur Voise, tiède...
Le Père Nod, sommelier.
Le Lama Delon, échanson venu du Népal.
La Mère Creudi, morte un Jeudi.
La Mère Cantile, gouffre à pognon.
La Soeur Ingue, une infirmière accroc.
Le Moine Ion, un atomiste manchot.
Le Père Amptoire, un peu dépassé par les évenements.
Le Père Verti, qui a succombeé à la tentation...
Le Père Ceneige, aumônier chez les chasseurs-alpins.
Le Père Soreille, bijoutier chirugien.
Le Père Spicace, un fin connaisseur.
Le Père Manganate de Potassium, un noble alchimiste.
Le Père De Kouye, un chevalier téméraire !
Le Père Demenotte, geôlier.
Le Père Leduitre, Ostréïculteur richissime.
Le Père Yclès, marathonien.
Le Père Honé, anatomo-physiologiste.
Le Père Pétuel, incontournable
Le Père Pétuité, il n'en vaut pas la peine...d'en parler !
La Mère Ideparis, ex-femme du bourgmestre.
La Soeur Pillère, bonne à tout faire.
L'Ermite Raillette, un tire-au-flan !!
L'Ermite Railleuse, Doom-marine reclus et cynique !
La Soeur Titude, mais on n'a jamais été sûr d'Elle.
Le Père Midechasse, Premier prix au tir à l'arc.
Le Père Midecond'Huire, un charretier de grand renom.
L'Abbé Résina, avec lui, rien n'est possible.
L'Abbé Bé, puéril.
L'Abbé Dé, rien à faire, il y est toujours plongé
L'Abbé Quille. Hélàs il a un pied-beau.
L'Abbé Tabondieu, ami des coccinelles.
L'Abbé Thon, armé de pied en cap, pour la pêche.
L'Abbé Stouquette, rigide et cracheur.
L'Abbé Tise, on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.
L'Abbé Cédaire, analphabete.
L'Abbé Rkaille, enfin de retour.
L'Abbé Rlinoise, fervent adorateur de Lili-Marlène.
L'Abbé Rnique, il n'aura jamais rien à lui.
L'Abbé Tonneuse, un maçon efficace.
L'Abbé Teudeussex, un membre vigoureux du monastère !
L'Abbé Zeuse, complice du précédent, évidemment !
L'Abbé Ration, affameur incompris.
L'Abbé Nédiction, Ameeeeeeeennnnnnn !!!!
L'Abbé Cheuse, L'Abbé Lissime, tentateur de bonnes soeurs.
L'Abbé Nédicta, de Dijon ?
L'Abbé Liqueuse, expansionniste
L'Abbé Relue, Ophtalmologiste
L'Abbé Rébask, berger monté sur jambes de bois
L'Abbé Ribéri, gravement malade.
L'Abbé Trave, l'éfféminé du potager.
L'Abbé Névole, qui ne demande jamais rien.
L'Abbé Nédictine, Oenologue.
L'Abbé Casse, un drôle d'oiseau.
L'Abbé Cassine, cousin du précédent.
L'Abbé Canne, Aumonier des cyclistes
L'Abbé Cosse, Aumonier des appareils sanitaires (pour les québécois)
L'Abbé Daine, Aumonier des Obèses
L'Abbé Guéye, Aumonier des dyslexiques
L'Abbé Gonia, Aumonier des horticulteurs
L'Abbé James, Aumonier d'Hydro Québec
L'Abbé Michaud, Aumonier des filles tièdes...
L'abbé Molle, Aumonier des musiciens
L'Abbé Névolle, Aumonier des bonnes oeuvres
L'Abbé Néfisse, Aumonier des banques
L'Abbé Sbille, aumonier de la chicane
L'Abbé MW qui a baisé la Mère Cédes
L'abbé bêtekimontkimontkimonte, chef de la bande
L'abbé Résina, fournisseur en fumette
Le Père Huche, aumonier des oiseaux
Le Père Huque, aumonier des mout-mouts
Le Père Oxyde, aumonier des infections
Le Père Sécuteur, aumonier des violents
Le Père Vert, aumonier des pédophiles
Le père mis de conduire, assigné à la circulation
Le père es troïka, responsable de la chute du mur de Berlin
Le père venche adjoint du pére mis de conduire
Le père pétuel, doyen des abbé (encore en vie)
Le père emptoire, vient d'entrer dans les ordres qu'il donne
Le père idurale, aumônier des accouchées
Le père siffleur, celui qui médit à la chorale 
Le Père Foreur, tombé dans un trou.
Le Père Méable, faiseur de pluie.
Le Père Missif, un peu trop laxiste.
La Mère D'huile, immobile et un peu grasse...
La Soeur Prise, partie, reconnaissable à ses couettes.
Le Père Pendiculaire, geomètre.
La Mère Tume, un peu trop cyclotimique.
Le Père Uvien, porteur de jupe aztèque,
Le Père Iphérique, grand dervish tourneur.
Le Père Clus, trop souvent oublié !!
Le Père Imé, lui aussi il a mal vieilli
Le Père Forateur, tombé dans un trou
Le Père Sonnage, au sacré caractère !!!
Le Père Plexe, religieux mais dubitatif.
La Mère Cerie, bonne commerçante.
La Mère Idionale, Oune Pitchoun' avé l'assent! peuchèreuuuh
La Mère Veille, jolie gardienne du musée.
La Mère Itante, qui a bien gagnée sa place au ciel...
Le Clerc Semé, il pousse.


Souvenez vous aussi des Papes issus de ce monastère :

Le Pape Illion, le Plus éphèmère de nos papes.
Le Pape Illiotte, au moeurs légères.
Le Pape Petier, grand imprimeur de bible.
Le Pape Hié, grand pourvoyeur du précédent.
Le Pape Hyrus, antique pape d'origine égyptienne.
Le Pape Yvore, iconoclaste bouffeur de bibles.
Le Pape Yélizt Hing, asiatique tolérant le piercing.
Le Pape Arazi, célèbre pour ses portraits.
Le Pape Ou, des lointaines contrées.
Le Pape Atango Charlie, disparu dans les Bermudes...
Le Pape Annoel, petit barbu rougeot.
Le Pape Poteur, grand Orateur
Le Pape Ibrossar, maître de L'épice


Enfin, voici les canonisés du monastère :

Le Saint Illiant, un esprit lumineux.
La Sainte Hure de Chasteté, Noble dame morte enfermée.
Le Saint Tétik, un faux prophète.
Le Saint Ol, grand soulageur de maux.
Le Saint Plifié, éradicateur de problèmes.
Le Saint Kasset, instaura la grande prière de l'heure du thé.
Le Saint Kantenaire, mort le jour de ses 60 ans ;o)
Le Saint Taxe, qui n'a commis aucune erreur.
le patron des photographes : saint pose
le patron des gentils : saint pathique
le patron des alcooliques : saint zano
le patron des électriciens : saint chrone ou saint tillant
le patron des musiciens : saint balles.


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2004)

Que de monde dans ce monastère !
Mais où sont passés
   L' Abbé de Somme
   L' Abbé Tedesomme
   L' Abbé Tumaine  ...    et bien d'autres encore ?


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

Ce sont des séculaires


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des séculaires


Tiens, séculaires me fait penser à circulaire puis à scie circulaire, à scie, assis, sur le cul,...   
Les séculaires sont de drôles de séculiers !   
Retour sur une histoire ancienne archi-connue :

Deux copains se rencontrent et le premier dit 83
et l'autre éclate de rire !  
Puis à son tour il dit 127 et le premier se tord de rire, etc.   
Un troisième larron leur demande pourquoi ils rient.
(Que les ignorants trouvent seuls la réponse)

Ce serait bien (on gagnerait du temps) de pouvoir dire
" Golf 746 " ou " Golf 1839 " !   
A quand les numéros ?


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Notre bière qui êtes au frais
Que notre demi soit versé
Que notre volonté soit faite
Au bar comme au comptoir
Pardonnez-nous nos gueules de bois
Comme nous pardonnons
A ceux qui boivent du Coca
Soumets-nous au demi pression
Et délivre-nous de la soif

Amen ton pack


----------



## rezba (17 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>



arrfff ©


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>







Viens ici tout de suite, Cardinal, que je m'occupe de ton cas ​


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2004)

Si à l'ouverture d'Eurotunnel vous aviez pris 1000 Euros d'actions, aujourd'hui vous sauriez très déçu! (aujourd'hui 0.46 EUR l'action)...

Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions Vivendi, aujourd'hui, vous n'auriez plus que 70 Euros...

Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions France Télécom, aujourd'hui, il vous resterait 159 Euros...

Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions Alcatel, Aujourd?hui, il vous resterait 170 Euros...

Par contre, si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros de caisses de Kronenbourg, vous auriez tout bu et aujourd'hui, il vous resterait encore 380 Euros de consigne (soit le plus haut rendement!)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si à l'ouverture d'Eurotunnel vous aviez pris 1000 Euros d'actions, aujourd'hui vous sauriez très déçu! (aujourd'hui 0.46 EUR l'action)...
> 
> Si l'an passé, vous aviez acheté pour 1000 Euros d'actions Vivendi, aujourd'hui, vous n'auriez plus que 70 Euros...
> 
> ...


putain je suis riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiche  :love:


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

- Tiens, Didier, ça va ? 
- Salut Patrick. Ben, figure-toi que ma belle-mère est morte, la semaine dernière... 
- Oh merde ! Qu'est-ce qu'elle avait ? 
- Bof, trois fois rien : une table, un buffet...


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

FINALEMENT ... UNE FEMME ... C'EST PAS COMPLIQUE :affraid:  :rateau: 

Une seule règle compte dans ce monde si romantique : "Rendre les femmes heureuses". 
Tout fonctionne selon un système à points, un peu comme le permis de conduire. 
Vous faites quelque chose qui leur plaît, vous gagnez des points. 
Vous faites quelque chose qui leur déplaît, vous perdez des points. 
Attention: vous ne gagnez pas de points lorsque vous faites quelque chose à quoi elles s'attendent 

TACHES SIMPLES : 
- Vous faites le lit (+1) 
- Vous faites le lit mais vous oubliez de remettre les oreillers décoratifs (0) 
- Vous tirez le couvre-lit sur les draps en bataille (-1) 
- Vous remplacez le rouleau de papier toilette quand il est vide (0) 
- Quand le rouleau de papier toilette est vide, vous utilisez alors des kleenex (-1) 
- Vous sortez lui acheter des fleurs (+5).. en affrontant la neige...(+8) 
... mais vous revenez avec de la bière (-5)​- Vous descendez la nuit pour vérifier un bruit suspect (0) 
- Vous descendez la nuit pour vérifier un bruit suspect mais il n'y a rien(0) 
- Vous descendez la nuit pour vérifier un bruit suspect et il y a quelque chose... (+5) 
... que vous aplatissez à grands coups ravageurs de fer de golf n°6...(+10) 
... c'était son chien (-18).​ 
COMPORTEMENT SOCIAL EN SOIRÉE : 
- Vous restez à ses côtés toute la soirée (0) 
- Vous passez un bout de la soirée à ses côtés puis partez bavarder (et boire un coup) 
...avec un collègue... (-2) 
... qui s'appelle Tiffany...(-4) 
... Tiffany est danseuse... (-6) 
... Tiffany a des gros seins (-8)​
POUR SON ANNIVERSAIRE : 
- Vous l'emmenez dîner (0) 
- Vous l'emmenez dîner et ce n'est pas au café des sports du coin (+1) 
- C'est au café des sports du coin... (-2) 
... c'est la soirée "bouffe à volonté"... (-3) 
... et vous avez le visage peint aux couleurs de votre équipe de foot préférée (-10)​
UNE SOIREE ENTRE HOMMES : 
- Vous sortez avec un copain... (-5) 
... qui est marié et heureux... (-4) 
... qui est résolument célibataire... (-7) 
... qui roule en Porsche... (-10)​ 
UNE SOIREE A DEUX : 
- Vous l'emmenez au cinéma (+2) 
- Vous l'emmenez au cinéma voir un film qu'elle aime (+4) 
- Vous l'emmenez au cinéma voir un film que vous détestez (+6) 
- Vous l'emmenez au cinéma voir un film que vous aimez... (-2) 
... qui s'appelle " Le Flic de la Mort 9 "... (-3) 
... qui parle de cyborgs qui mangent des humains... (-9) 
... et vous avez menti en lui disant que c'était un film étranger sur les orphelins (-15)​
VOTRE PHYSIQUE : 
- Vous attrapez un gros bide à bière (-15)   
- Vous attrapez un gros bide à bière, mais faites du sport pour l'éliminer(+10) 
- Vous attrapez un gros bide à bière et décidez de porter des jeans bien larges et d'amples chemises hawaïennes (-30) 
- Vous lui dites "C'est pas grave, tu en as un aussi" (Hors concours) 

COMMUNICATION: ELLE VEUT VOUS PARLER D'UN PROBLEME : 
- Vous l'écoutez avec ce qui ressemble à un air intéressé et grave (0) 
- Vous écoutez pendant plus de 30 minutes (+5) 
- Vous écoutez pendant plus de 30 minutes sans jeter un oeil à la télévision... (+10) 
... elle réalise que c'est parce que vous vous êtes endormi (-20)​
LA QUESTION MORTELLE : ELLE DEMANDE "EST-CE QUE JE SUIS GROOOOSSE ?" 
- Vous hésitez avant de répondre (-10) 
- Vous répondez "Oui ?" (-35) 
- Toute autre réponse (-20)


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Un couple marié arrive à l'hôpital pour la naissance de leur bébé.
Le docteur leur explique qu'il a mis au point une nouvelle machine qui permet de transférer sur le père une partie de la douleur que provoque le travail de la mère lors de l'accouchement. Il leur demande alors s'ils sont d'accord pour essayer cette machine. Tous les deux répondent très favorablement.
Le docteur règle la machine à 10 % de transfert de douleur dans un premier temps, expliquant que 10 % est déjà une valeur qu'aucun père n'a jamais éprouvé auparavant.
Alors que l'accouchement suit son cours, le mari se sent bien et demande au médecin de monter d'un cran. Ce dernier ajuste alors le niveau de transfert de douleur à 20 %.
Le mari se sent toujours très bien. Le docteur vérifie sa tension et s'étonne de son excellente résistance.
Ils décident alors de monter carrément à 50 %. Le mari se sent toujours bien. Voyant combien ce transfert de douleur soulage son épouse le mari encourage alors le médecin à transférer toute la douleur sur lui.
L'épouse accouche alors, pratiquement sans douleur, d'un bébé en pleine santé.
Le couple est aux anges...
Lorsqu'ils reviennent à la maison, ils trouvent le facteur mort devant l'entrée.


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Il y a deux sortes de mariages: le mariage blanc et le mariage multicolore.

Ce dernier est appelé ainsi parce que chacun des deux conjoints en voit de toutes les couleurs.
[ Georges Courteline (1860-1929) ]

(Mysogyne ou réaliste ?) 
 :rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Samedi matin, Patrick, propriétaire d'un petit pavillon de banlieue, vient enfin de se décider à ranger un peu le jardin, à tailler les haies, etc.
Il commence par nettoyer le garage, raffraichit la haie, dégage les tas de feuilles, et alors qu'il va attaquer la tonte du gazon, une voiture s'arrête à son niveau.
La conductrice, plutòt appétissante, baisse sa vitre et lui demande :
- Vous prenez combien pour faire le jardin ?
Patrick semble réfléchir une minute, puis il répond :
- Ben?. La femme qui habite ici me laisse coucher avec elle? 
 :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

la question est : le mariage blanc existe-t-il ?


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Adam va voir Dieu et lui dit: 
- Dieu, tu as créé Eve, c'est bien, mais pourquoi l'as tu faite aussi belle ? Elle me rend dingue ! 
- Mais pour que tu puisses l'aimer Adam ! 
- Merci, mon Dieu. Mais alors pourquoi l'as tu faite si bête ? 
- Mais pour qu'elle puisse t'aimer Adam..


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Un mari rentre chez lui à l'improviste et trouve un homme sous son lit.

- HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!! Qu'est-ce que cet homme fait sous notre lit ???

- Sous notre lit je ne sais pas. Mais quand il est dessus, il fait des merveilles...


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

France2. 
16h45. 
Laurent Romejko présente encore une fois "Des chiffres et des Lettres".

- Consonne.
- C...
- Voyelle.
- O...
- Voyelle.
- U...
- Voyelle.
- I...
- Consonne.
- L...
- Consonne.
- L...
- Voyelle.
- E...
- Consonne.
- S...

Le chrono s'enclenche... et quand la sonnerie retentit, Laurent Romejko s'adresse au 1er concurent :

- Monsieur Khafar ?
- 8 lettres.

- Pas mieux...

- LUCIOLES !


_ndlr : Et si vous avez pensé à autre chose, allez immédiatement la raconter à vos collègues de bureau? _


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Paris.
20h45. 
Finale Des chiffres et des lettres série spéciale "Associations de Supporteurs de Foot" sur France2.

D'un còté, un supporteur de Paris. De l'autre, un supporteur de Marseille.

Pour l'occasion, Patrice Laffont reprend les rennes de l'émission.

Les deux associations sont à égalité, c'est le dernier tirage, Paris à la main :

Patrice Laffont : 
- Paris, c'est à vous !
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Marseille, à vous !
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Paris...
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Marseille...
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Paris...
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Paris...
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Marseille...
- CONSONNE !

Patrice Laffont : 
- Mais... Avec de telles lettres, vous allez bloquer le jeu ! ! !
- Oh Bonne Mère, on n'a pas le droit de faire ce que l'on veut ?
- Heu... Si si. reprenez le tirage Marseille...
- CONSONNE !
Patrice Laffont : 
- Paris...
- CONSONNE !

Les neuf lettres ayant été tirées, 45 secondes passent avqnt que ne retentisse enfin le top sonore.

Patrice Laffont : 
- Paris combien de lettres avez-vous?
- Rien. Aucun mot !
- Et vous Marseille, êtes-vous parvenus à faire un mot?
- Ouais, j'ai 7 lettres !
- 7 lettres ??? Voila qui est surprenant ! Allez-y donnez votre mot.

- P S G C D P D...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2004)

Quand un homme et une femme s'aiment, ils ne font plus qu'un. Le problème, c'est de savoir lequel


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2005)

La famille ours rentre de balade...

C'est papa ours dit:
- MAIS MAIS qui a bu tout mon whisky???

Personne ne répond.

Maman ours dit:
- MAIS mais qui a mangé tout mon cassoulet ???

Pas de réponse.

Le petit ours demande:
- Mais qui a prit mon disque de Frank Sinatra ?

Personne ne répond.

Puis une petite souris sort d'un trou dans un mur et fait :
Hips, prouttttt, Strangers in the night...


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2005)

Deux cannibales, un père et son fils, ont été élus par la tribu pour aller chercher à manger hors des limites du village. 

Le père et le fils s'enfoncent au plus profond de la jungle, là où personne dans la tribu n'avait encore été, à la recherche d'une proie. 

Au bout d'une journée de traque, ils croisent un petit vieux. Le fils dit: 
"Oh papa, là, regarde, il y en a un!" 
"Non," lui répond le père. "Il n'y a pas assez de viande là dessus. On pourrait à peine le donner aux chiens. Continuons la traque." 

Quelques heures plus tard, ils aperçoivent sur un homme blanc, très gros. Le fils dit: 
"Hé papa, celui là est impeccable. On va avoir à manger pendant des mois, qu'est-ce qu'on va se régaler!" 
"Non," répond le père. "Avec lui, tout le monde dans le village aura un infarctus. Il y a trop de cholestérol dans celui-là. Attendons encore." 

Une heure plus tard, voici qu'arrive une superbe et plantureuse femme blanche, genre Laetitia Casta. Le fils est excité comme une puce: 
"Papa, papa, cette fois-ci y a rien à redire. On va la bouffer, hein, dis papa." 
"Non mon fils," répond le père. "On ne mangera pas celle-là non plus." 
"Et pourquoi pas papa?" interroge le fils, visiblement perdu. 
"On ne va pas la manger, on va la ramener à la maison vivante et on mangera ta mère!"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

C'est une fille qui cours raconter son exploit de la journée a sa mère.
- Maman ! tu sais quoi, y'a un monsieur qui m'a demandé de cueillir une très belle mangue trop haut perchée pour lui...
- Et ? lui demande sa mère.
- Il pensait que j'avais pas compris que c'était pour voir ma culotte...
- Et quoi ?
- Bah, j'ai enlevé ma culotte avant de grimper dans le manguier, voilà maman...  Maman ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

Trois homosexuels assistent à l'incinération de leurs trois compagnons respectifs, décédés dans un accident de voiture.
Le premier déclare en pleurs :
- Il était commandant de bord, je vais prendre un avion et répandre ses cendres dans le ciel, je suis sûr qu'il aurait aimé voler une dernière fois.
- Moi, dit le second, comme il était capitaine de chalutier, je vais répandre ses cendres dans la mer, je suis sûr qu'il aurait aimé voguer une dernière fois.
- Moi, réplique le troisième, je vais répandre ses cendres sur mon chili con carne...
- Mais, tu es fou ! disent les deux autres.
- Non, pas du tout. Je suis sûr qu'il aurait aimé me déchirer le cul une dernière fois...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

une autre, une autre...
Bon d'accord !

C'est une secrétaire qui se fait interpeller par son patron.
Il lui demande :
- Mademoiselle, je vous propose une augmentation. Le principe est simple : je jette 100 euros par terre et si vous les ramassez avant que j'ai fait quoi que ce soit, ils sont pour vous.
La jeune fille demande à réfléchir afin d'en parler à son mari. Une fois chez elle, elle explique la situation à son mari.
Il lui dit:
- Essayons pour voir et, si ça marche, tu te feras du pognon.
Alors il prend un billet de 100 euros, le jette par terre et, avant qu'il ait pu enlever sa ceinture, sa femme a ramassé le billet. Il recommence et, cette fois-ci, il n'a même pas le temps d'ouvrir sa braguette.
Alors il lui dit :
- C'est bon, t'acceptes ce que ton patron te propose, et on aura du pognon.
Le soir, il revient prendre sa femme et là, horreur ! Elle est toute décoiffée et marche comme un cow-boy.
Affolé, le mari lui demande :
- Ben, qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ?
Et sa femme lui répond :
- Ben, mon patron m'a appelée et il a jeté 100 euros par terre.
- Et t'as pas réussi comme hier ?
- Ben, j'aurais pu si ça avait pas été en pièces d'1 euro !!!


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)

Un responsable clientèle, un responsable marketing et le big boss d'une entreprise sont en route vers une réunion. 

En traversant un parc, ils trouvent une lampe à huile antique. Ils la frottent pour la dépoussiérer et soudain un génie apparaît. 

Le génie dit : 
- normalement je laisse faire trois voeux, vous en aurez donc un chacun

Le responsable clientèle : 
- moi d'abord, moi d'abord !!!!
et il exprime son voeux : 
- Je voudrais être aux Bahamas, au volant d'un bateau à moteur ultrarapide, sans aucun souci
Et pouffff, le voilà parti.

- Maintenant à moi, à moi !!" s'écrie le responsable marketing : 
- je voudrais être aux Caraïbes, entouré des plus belles filles du monde et une source inépuisable de cocktails exotiques
Et pouffff, le voilà parti." 

- À votre tour, dit le génie au big boss. 
Le big boss : 
- Je veux voir ces deux crétins de retour au boulot après le déjeuner

Moralité de l'histoire : laissez toujours parler le patron en premier !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

Sur une départementale, un véhicule roule avec à son bord un couple hétéro. Excédée par la déplorable infidélité de son homme, une jeune femme énervée attrape le pénis de celui-ci, le coupe et le jette par la fenêtre du véhicule.
Derrière eux, une voiture dans laquelle se trouvent un homme et sa petite fille. Tout à coup, le pénis vient se coller sur leur pare- brise, y reste un instant, puis s'envole plus loin.
Surprise, la petite fille demande à son père :
- Papa, c'était quoi ?
Ne voulant pas exposer sa fille à quoi que ce soit de sexuel à son âge, le père répond :
- Oh, c'était seulement un insecte ma chérie, une espèce rare.
La petite fille reste pensive avec un air confus et après une dizaine de secondes elle affirme :
- En tout cas il avait une grosse bi...


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Quand le corps humain fut créé, toutes les parties voulaient être chef.

Le cerveau disait : Puisque je commande tout et que je pense pour tout le monde, je devrais être le chef !?
Les pieds disaient : Puisque nous transportons le corps là où il le désire et que nous permettons ainsi de faire ce que pense le cerveau nous devrions être chef !?
Les mains disaient : Puisque nous faisons tout le travail et gagnons de l?argent pour entretenir tout le corps, nous devrions être chef !?

Et ainsi de suite pour le coeur, les yeux, Ies oreilles et les poumons.

Enfin, le trou du cul se fit entendre et demanda à être choisi comme chef.

Les autres parties du corps éclatèrent de rire à l'idée qu'un trou du cul puisse être chef.
Le trou du cul se mit en colère et refusa de fonctionner.
Bientôt, le cerveau devint fiévreux, les yeux, se vitrèrent, les pieds étaient trop faibles pour marcher, les mains pendaient sans force, et le coeur et les poumons luttaient pour survivre.
Alors tous supplièrent le cerveau de se laisser fléchir et de permettre au trou du cul d'être chef.

Ainsi fut fait...

Toutes les autres parties du corps faisaient le travail, tandis que le trou du cul dirigeait tout le monde et s'occupait principalement de la merde, comme tout chef digne de ce titre.

Moralité :
Il n'est nullement nécessaire d'être un cerveau pour devenir chef ; un trou du cul a nettement plus de chances. 
Regardez autour de vous et vous en serez convaincu.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

Un jeune homme entre dans une pharmacie pour s'acheter des préservatifs pour la première fois.
Le jeune homme demande :
- Je voudrais acheter une boîte de capotes, mais je ne connais pas la taille, car c'est la première fois.
L'employé :
- Allez dans la salle là-bas. Il y a une planche avec des trous étudiés pour mesurer le diamètre des pénis. Sur les trous il y a des numéros indiquant une grandeur. Entrez votre quéquette dans chacun des trous et revenez me donner la taille qu'il vous faut.
Le jeune homme entre dans la salle. Il en ressort une 1/2 heure plus tard tout essoufflé.
L'employé lui demande :
- Alors, quelle grandeur il vous faut ?
Le client :
- Laissez tomber les préservatifs, combien vous voulez pour la planche ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

Robert travaille dans une conserverie de légumes industrielle. Ça fait quelques années déjà qu'il fait ce boulot et, un jour, il fait une confidence à sa femme. Son fantasme est de coller son pénis dans la trancheuse de légumes.
Sa femme lui conseille alors d'aller voir un psychiatre, mais Robert dit qu'il serait trop gêné d'avouer ça à quelqu'un d'autre qu'elle. Quelques semaines plus tard, Robert rentre à la maison, tout pâle. Sa femme s'en rend compte immédiatement et lui demande ce qui ne va pas.
Robert :
- Tu te souviens, je t'avais parlé de ma folle envie de mettre mon pénis dans la trancheuse de légumes ?
- Oh Robert, ne me dis pas...
- Si, si ...
- Mon Dieu Robert, et qu'est-il arrivé ?
- Je me suis fait virer.
- Ouf. C'est le moindre mal. Et la trancheuse ?
- Elle s'est fait aussi virer.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

eh, golf, on est en train de faire un duo !   

ils sont où les autres ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

_Un homme se plaint de terribles maux d'estomac. Il va chez le docteur et lui demande ce qu'il peut faire. Le docteur répond que la maladie est assez sérieuse mais peut être guérie en insérant un suppositoire au plus profond de son passage anal. L'homme consent.
Le docteur le prévient de la douleur et lui dit de se pencher. Il lui pousse la chose au plus profond de son derrière. Le docteur lui donne une deuxième dose et lui dit de répéter la même chose dans six heures.
L'homme retourne donc à la maison. Plus tard le soir venu, il essaie d'insérer le deuxième suppositoire mais il ne peut atteindre la profondeur exigée. Il appelle sa femme et lui dit quoi faire. La femme fait un signe de la tête, met une main sur son épaule pour le stabiliser et avec l'autre main elle pousse le médicament.
Soudain, l'homme crie...
- Salopard !
- Je t'ai fait mal ? 
- Non, mais je viens juste de me rendre compte que quand le docteur a fait ça ! Il avait les DEUX mains sur mes épaules !!!    
_


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

Vous atteignez des sommets dans ce tradada les mecs.......


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> _Un homme se plaint de terribles maux d'estomac. Il va chez le docteur et lui demande ce qu'il peut faire. Le docteur répond que la maladie est assez sérieuse mais peut être guérie en insérant un suppositoire au plus profond de son passage anal. L'homme consent.
> Le docteur le prévient de la douleur et lui dit de se pencher. Il lui pousse la chose au plus profond de son derrière. Le docteur lui donne une deuxième dose et lui dit de répéter la même chose dans six heures.
> L'homme retourne donc à la maison. Plus tard le soir venu, il essaie d'insérer le deuxième suppositoire mais il ne peut atteindre la profondeur exigée. Il appelle sa femme et lui dit quoi faire. La femme fait un signe de la tête, met une main sur son épaule pour le stabiliser et avec l'autre main elle pousse le médicament.
> Soudain, l'homme crie...
> ...



Ben voilà, il suffisait de demander


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Vous atteignez des sommets dans ce tradada les mecs.......



heu, tu crois ?
:bebe: = :hosto:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

Un papa va pour la première fois a la chasse, et coup de chance, il  revient avec un superbe lapin. 
Il décide de le servir a ses enfants au repas du soir. Comme il sait que ses enfants sont émotifs et tendres, il se dit qu'il ne va pas leur dire directement de quoi il s'agit.  

Aussi, il attend que sa  fille aînée lui dise : 
- " C'est délicieux, papa. Qu'est-ce que c'est ? " 

  Sentant le piège, le père répond : 
- " Ah, ma chérie, c'est ainsi que ta maman m'appelle parfois ". 

 Alors la petite fille se tourne vers son frère cadet et lui dit : 
- " Crache vite!!!!, c'est du trou du cul ! 


 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

Le chauffeur:

-Après avoir rangé les bagages du Pape dans le coffre (il ne voyage jamais léger), le chauffeur réalise que le Pape reste sur le trottoir. 
" Excusez-moi,  Votre Sainteté " dit le chauffeur, " Voudriez-vous, je vous prie, vous asseoir pour que nous puissions partir ? " 
" Heu... pour vous dire la vérité, dit le Pape, ils ne veulent pas me laisser conduire au Vatican, et j'aimerais beaucoup pouvoir le faire aujourd'hui." 
" Je suis désolé, mais je ne peux pas vous laisser faire cela. Je perdrais mon job ! Et que faire s'il arrive quelque chose ? " Proteste le chauffeur, qui aurait aimé être ailleurs ce matin là. 
" Je ferai quelque chose de spécial pour vous. ", dit le Pape. 
De mauvaise grâce, le chauffeur passe à l'arrière et le Pape s'installe derrière le volant. 
Très vite le chauffeur regrette sa décision, quand après avoir quitté l'aéroport, le souverain pontife met la pédale au plancher accélérant jusqu'à  170 km/h . 
" Je vous en supplie, votre Sainteté, ralentissez ! " implore le chauffeur très inquiet, mais le Pape continue jusqu'à ce que les sirènes de police retentissent. 
" Mon Dieu, je vais perdre mon permis. ", rouspète le chauffeur. 
Le Pape se range sur le côté et baisse sa vitre quand le policier s'approche, mais dès qu'il voit le Pape il retourne à  sa moto et ouvre sa radio. 
" Je dois parler au chef. ", demande-t-il au standardiste.
Quand le chef est branché, le policier lui dit qu'il a arrêté une limousine roulant à 170.
" Où est le problème ? Bouclez le !" dit le chef.
" Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire ça, c'est quelqu'un de très important. ", dit le policier.
Le chef s'exclame : " Il n'y a pas de raison ! "
" Non, je veux dire réellement important. ", dit le policier.
Le chef demande alors : " Qui avez-vous coincé ? Le Maire ? "
Le policier : " Plus gros. "
Le chef : " Le Gouverneur ? "
Le policier : " Beaucoup PLUS GROS. "
Le chef : " Bien ! Dites-moi qui c'est !"
Le policier : " Je pense que c'est Dieu lui-même ! "
Le chef : " Qu'est-ce qui vous fait croire que c'est Dieu ? "
Le policier : " Parce qu'il a pris le Pape comme chauffeur ! "


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2005)

Vous saviez que Microsoft était en fait un acronyme...
Cela veut dire :
Most Intelligent Customers Realize Our Software Only (for) Fools (&) Teenagers.
Traduction : Nos plus intelligents clients réalisent que nos logiciels sont seulement pour les imbéciles et les adolescents.**


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2005)

Une légende raconte qu'au commencement du monde, quand Dieu décida de créer la femme, il trouva qu'il avait épuisé tous les matériaux solides dans l'homme et qu'il ne disposait plus de rien. 

Devant le dilemme et après une profonde méditation, voilà ce qu'il fit. 

Il prit la rondeur de la lune, 
les suaves courbes des vagues, 
la tendre adhérence du liseron, 
le tremblant mouvement des feuilles, 
la sveltesse du palmier, 
la teinte délicate des fleurs, 
l'amoureux regard du cerf, 
la joie du rayon du soleil et 
les gouttes des pleurs des nuages, 
l'inconstance du vent et la fidélité du chien, 
la timidité de la tourterelle et la vanité du paon, 
la suavité de la plume du cygne et 
la dureté du diamant, 
la douceur de la colombe et la cruauté du tigre, 
l'ardeur du feu et la froideur de la neige. 

Il mélange ces ingrédients si divers, forme la femme et la donna à l'homme. 

Une semaine après l'homme vint et lui dit : 
- Seigneur, la créature que tu m'as donnée me rend malheureux, 
elle requiert toute mon attention, 
ne me laisse jamais seul, bavarde intensément, 
pleure sans motif, s'amuse à me faire souffrir 
et je viens te la rendre car JE NE PEUX PLUS VIVRE AVEC ELLE. 

Bien, répondit Dieu et il prit la femme. 

Une semaine après, l'homme revint et lui dit : 
- Seigneur, je me sens très seul depuis que je t'ai rendu la créature que tu as faite pour moi, 
elle chantait et jouait à mon côté, 
elle me regardait avec tendresse et son regard était une caresse, 
elle riait et son rire était musique, 
elle était belle à voir et douce au toucher. 
Rends-la-moi car JE NE PEUX PAS VIVRE SANS ELLE


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un papa va pour la première fois a la chasse, et coup de chance, il  revient avec un superbe lapin.
> Il décide de le servir a ses enfants au repas du soir. Comme il sait que ses enfants sont émotifs et tendres, il se dit qu'il ne va pas leur dire directement de quoi il s'agit.
> 
> Aussi, il attend que sa  fille aînée lui dise :
> ...



Aarf


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

salut golf 

C'est un type qui arrive dans une ferme de béarn et qui demande l'hospitalité. Le fermier lui demande ce qu'il fait dans la vie :
- Putain, moi je suis poète, poète provincial, un troubadour quoi !
Le fermier accepte de l'héberger dans la grange, puis il voit sa fille et lui dit :
- Oh y a un type bizarre dans la grange, y dit qu'il est poète !
- Je vais voir ça dit la fille !
Elle se pointe dans la grange :
- Alors comme ça, vous êtes poète ?
- Beh ouais, je fais des vers, des rimes, c'est quoi ton nom ?
- Moi c'est Gervaise !
- He ben Gervaise, viens par ici que je te baise !!!
Il la prend, il la retourne et la couche sur le foin et lui fait son affaire, bim -bam- boum !
Ravie, la fille revient voir son père :
- Il est super ce gars, y fait des supers poèmes !!!
La mère dit :
- Bon he beh moi aussi je vais voir ça !
- Alors comme ça vous faites de la poésie ? demande-t-elle
- Putain, vouais, je suis un barde, un troubadour, c'est quoi ton nom ?
- Moi c'est Pauline !
- Ah Pauline, viens par là que je te pine !!!
Il se rue sur elle et rebelote, bim - bam - boum ! dans le foin. La mère retourne à la ferme.
- Extra, y m'as fait un grand poème, Boudiou c'était beau !!!
Le mari dit alors :
- Vingt diou, y faut que j'aille voir ça moi aussi !!
La mère et la fille se jette alors sur lui en criant :
- HERCULE ! NON ! N'Y VAS PAS !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Un dimanche comme tant d'autres, un père de famille plus que respectable demande au curé du village de lui faire la confession et l'absolution.
Le jour de la confession :
- Voilà, mon père. Hier, j'ai fait l'amour 19 fois avec ma femme !
- Mais, mon fils, avec votre femme, ce n'est pas un pêché !
- Oui, je sais mon père, mais 19 fois, merde! Fallait bien que je le dise à quelqu'un !


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

On y retrouve : 

Le Père Manan, toujours présent malgré sa pauvreté.
Le Père Tinent, qui ne dit pas que des conneries.
Le Père Cepteur,Le trésorier.
Le Père Dition, porté disparu.
Le Père Dudevue, apprenti du précédent.
Le Père Ruquier, coiffeur et barbier.
Le Père Collateur, qui fait le café.
Le Père Hoquet et la Mère Hic, exotiques.
Le Père Choir, l'Hòte des précedents voyageurs.
Le Père Fide, un hypocrite.
Le Père Cutant, une force de la nature.
Le Père Siffleur, bon musicien mais mauvaise langue.
Le Père Turbé, simple d'esprit dérangeant et dérangé.
Le Père Mudah, Ach ! Un Altsassien toujours en short !!
Le Père Missionnaire, toujours en vadrouille.
Le Père Iclité, grabataire mais vénérable.
Le Père Il, jaune, chinois d'origine.
Le Père Muté, généticien.
Le Père Sil, herboriste.
Le Père Dent, c'est pas un gagneur...
Le Père Fusion, un chaud lapin !! 
Le Père Nod, sommelier.
Le Père Amptoire, un peu dépassé par les évenements.
Le Père Verti, qui a succombeé à la tentation.
Le Père Ceneige, aumònier chez les chasseurs-alpins.
Le Père Soreille, bijoutier chirugien.
Le Père Spicace, un fin connaisseur.
Le Père Manganate de Potassium, un noble alchimiste.
Le Père De Kouye, toujours sabre au clair.
Le Père Dem'notte, geòlier.
Le Père Leduitre, Ostréïculteur richissime.
Le Père Yclès, marathonien.
Le Père Honé, anatomo-physiologiste.
Le Père Pétuel, incontournable.
Le Père Pétuité, il n'en vaut pas la peine d'en parler.
Le Père Midechasse, Premier prix au tir à l'arc.
Le Père Midecond'Huire, un charretier de grand renom.
Le Père Méable, faiseur de pluie.
Le Père Missif, un peu trop laxiste.
Le Père Pendiculaire, geomètre.
Le Père Uvien, porteur de jupe aztèque.
Le Père Iphérique, grand dervish tourneur. 
Le Père Clus, bourré de rhumatismes...
Le Père Imé, lui aussi il a mal vieilli.
Le Père Forateur, tombé dans un trou.
Le Père Sonnage, au sacré caractère !!!
Le Père Plexe, religieux mais dubitatif.
Le Père Huche, aumonier des oiseaux 
Le Père Huque, aumonier des mout-mouts 
Le Père Oxyde, aumonier des infections 
Le Père Sécuteur, aumonier des violents 
Le Père Vert, aumonier des pédophiles 
Le père mis de conduire, assigné à la circulation 
Le père es troïka, responsable de la chute du mur de Berlin 
Le père venche adjoint du pére mis de conduire 
Le père pétuel, doyen des abbé (encore en vie) 
Le père emptoire, vient d'entrer dans les ordres qu'il donne 
Le père idurale, aumònier des accouchées 
Le père siffleur, celui qui médit à la chorale 
Le Père Foreur, tombé dans un trou.

Et noublions pas :
Le Curé Largi et le Curé Tréci, deux excommuniés pour sodomie.
Le Lama Delon, échanson venu du Népal.
Le Moine Ho, fin éleveur d'oiseau.
L'Ermite Raillette, un tire-au-flan !! 
Le Clerc Semé, il pousse. 

L'Abbé Résina, avec lui, rien n'est possible.
L'Abbé Bé, puéril.
L'Abbé Dé, rien à faire, il y est toujours plongé 
L'Abbé Quille. Hélàs il a un pied-beau.
L'Abbé Tabondieu, ami des coccinelles.
L'Abbé Thon, armé de pied en cap, pour la pêche.
L'Abbé Stouquette, rigide et cracheur.
L'Abbé Tise, on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.
L'Abbé Cédaire, analphabete.
L'Abbé Rkaille, enfin de retour.
L'Abbé Rlinoise, fervent adorateur de Lili-Marlène.
L'Abbé Tonneuse, un maçon efficace.
L'Abbé Teudeussex, un membre vigoureux du monastère ! 
L'Abbé Zeuse, complice du précédent, évidemment ! 
L'Abbé Ration, affameur incompris.
L'Abbé Nédiction, Ameeeeeeeennnnnnn !!!! 
L'Abbé Cheuse, pénible mais pénible...
L'Abbé Liqueuse, expansionniste.
L'Abbé Relue, Ophtalmologiste.
L'Abbé Rébask, berger monté sur jambes de bois L'Abbé Ribéri, gravement malade.
L'Abbé Trave, rouge quand il est cuit.
L'Abbé Névole, qui ne demande jamais rien.
L'Abbé Nédictine, Oenologue.
L'Abbé Casse, un dròle d'oiseau.
L'Abbé Cassine, cousin du précédent.
L'Abbé Canne, Aumonier des cyclistes.
L'Abbé Daine, Aumonier des Obèses.
L'Abbé Guéye, Aumonier des dyslexiques.
L'Abbé Gonia, Aumonier des horticulteurs.
L'abbé Molle, Aumonier des musiciens.
L'Abbé Névolle, Aumonier des bonnes oeuvres.
L'Abbé Néfisse, Aumonier des banques.
L'Abbé MW qui a baisé la Mère Cédes.
L'abbé bêtekimontkimontkimonte, chef de la bande.
L'abbé Résina, une catastrophe. 

Et bons nombre de Papes sont issus de ce monastère : 
Le Pape Illion, le Plus éphèmère de nos papes.
Le Pape Illiotte, au moeurs légères.
Le Pape Petier, grand imprimeur de bible.
Le Pape Hié, grand pourvoyeur du précédent.
Le Pape Hyrus, antique pape d'origine égyptienne.
Le Pape Yélizt Hing, asiatique tolérant le piercing.
Le Pape Arazi, célèbre pour ses portraits.
Le Pape Ou, venu de lointaines contrées.
Le Pape Atango Charlie, disparu dans les Bermudes.
Le Pape Annoel, petit barbu rougeot.
Le Pape Poteur, grand Orateur 
Le Pape Ibrossar, maìtre de L'épice


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu fais bien de t'occuper de trouver une maison de retraite honorable dès maintenant, la soutane t'ira à ravir, je ne parle même pas des sandales...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

une p'tite dernière et au lit 

Un samedi soir, deux bons copains sont allés voir un film X. Durant la séance, vers le milieu du film, l'un se penche vers l'autre et demande :
- Mais qu'est ce que tu fais ?
L'autre :
- Je me masturbe !
Et son copain répond :
- T'es gonflé, quand même, tu pourrais prendre la tienne !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une légende raconte qu'au commencement du monde, quand Dieu décida de créer la femme, il trouva qu'il avait épuisé tous les matériaux solides dans l'homme et qu'il ne disposait plus de rien.
> 
> Devant le dilemme et après une profonde méditation, voilà ce qu'il fit.
> 
> ...



Bref, on est dans la merde, quoi... :mouais:


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien de t'occuper de trouver une maison de retraite honorable dès maintenant, la soutane t'ira à ravir, je ne parle même pas des sandales...


Venant de l'ermite des ces forums cela ne manque pas de sel


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Janvier 2005)

Un homme entre dans un magasin de chaussures. Il désigne une paire et réclame la même en pointure 42. La vendeuse évalue rapidement les pieds de l'homme et lui fait remarquer qu'il chausse du 45. L'homme répond que le 42 ira très bien. La vendeuse amène la boîte de chaussures. L'homme prend la première et avec toutes les difficultés du monde arrive à entrer son pied dedans..
La vendeuse lui fait remarquer :
- Je vous avais dit que 42 ça n'irait pas !
- Si, ça ira, répond l'homme.
Avec tout autant de difficultés, il parvient à entrer son pied dans la deuxième chaussure et réclame de les garder aux pieds. En boîtant et grimaçant, il se dirige vers la caisse. et règle son achat.
La vendeuse n'y tenant plus, lui dit :
- Monsieur, je ne comprends pas : nous avons ce modèle en pointure 45 et il ne coûte pas plus cher qu'en 42... Pourquoi tant insister à porter trois pointures en dessous ?
L'homme, l'air triste, répond :
- Vous ne pouvez pas comprendre : ma femme me trompe, ma fille se prostitue, mon fils se drogue, mon père fait la sortie des écoles, ma mère est partie avec la voisine... Alors, voyez-vous, mon seul plaisir dans la vie c'est le soir quand j'enlève mes pompes...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Janvier 2005)

Une petite mignonne :
Que dit un ver de terre qui sort d'un plat de spaghettis ?
 "- Oh  là là les aminches, quelle partouze !!!!! "

Meditez là dessus quad vous mangerez des pâtes


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

1er malentendu
Une femme épouse un homme dans l'espoir qu'il changera et il ne change pas. 
Un homme épouse une femme dans l'espoir qu'elle ne changera pas et elle change.

 2ème malentendu
Une femme se préoccupe de son avenir jusqu'à ce qu'elle trouve un mari.
Un homme ne s'inquiète jamais de l'avenir jusqu'à ce qu'il trouve une femme.

 3ème malentendu
Le succès d'un homme se mesure à sa capacité à gagner plus d'argent que sa femme ne peut en dépenser. 
Le succès d'une femme se mesure à sa capacité à trouver ce type d'homme.

 4ème malentendu
Les hommes mariés vivent plus vieux que les célibataires.
Mais ils ont une plus grande envie de mourir.

 5ème malentendu
Un homme paiera volontiers 10 Euros pour quelque chose qui en vaut 5 mais qu'il désire vraiment.
Une femme paiera volontiers 5 Euros pour quelque chose qui en vaut 10 et dont elle se fout royalement.

 6ème malentendu
Tout homme marié devrait apprendre à oublier ses erreurs de jeunesse.
En effet, à quoi bon deux personnes se rappelant les mêmes détails ?

 7ème malentendu
Lorsqu'un couple se dispute, une femme a toujours le dernier mot.
Tout ce qu'un homme peut dire après n'est que le commencement d'une nouvelle dispute.


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2005)

L'Almanach Vermot a encore de beaux jours devant lui !! :affraid:  

Vous en aviez rêvé mais vous n'osiez pas... Golf l'a fait (de 7 à 77 ans, disponible sur ordonnance uniquement) !! :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

Une jeune femme célibataire en a marre de vivre dans la médiocrité et décide de réagir en s'offrant une soirée à la Tour d'Argent.
Dès son arrivée, le maître d'hôtel l'installe et prend commande. Elle est subjuguée par l'environnement, le service et la qualité des mets. Puis vient le moment de payer l'addition que le maitre d'hôtel lui apporte sur un plateau d'argent. Plutôt lourd : 2000 ¤.
Elle ne s'attendait quand même pas à ça et en a un peu gros sur la patate.
Alors elle demande au maître d'hôtel :
- Pourriez-vous me tenir les seins pendant que je fais mon chèque, s'il vous plaît ?
Le Maître d'hôtel est interloqué. En 30 ans de métier il n'a jamais vu ça. Mais bon, vu la maison, il est obligé de se plier aux exigences bizarres de la clientèle, il s'exécute. La fille s'en va, et lui reste dans la perplexité et veut en savoir plus. Il la rattrrape et l'aborde :
- Excusez moi de vous importuner ainsi, mais je souhaiterais savoir pourquoi vous m'avez demandé cela tout à l'heure ?
Et la jeune femme lui répond :
- Oh ! c'est très simple, j'adore qu'on me tienne les seins quand je me fais baiser !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

Un tireur professionnel entre chez son armurier pour acheter une nouvelle lunette de visée. Le gars lui présente un nouveau modèle super performant :
- Vous voyez la maison là-bas sur la colline à 3 km, c'est chez moi, utilisez la lunette et vous y verrez comme si vous y étiez.
Le tireur prend la lunette et confirme :
- Ouais on voit super bien et je vois même un mec et une femme à poil en train de rigoler au 1er étage.
Le vendeur lui arrache la lunette des mains et regarde aussi et devient très pâle. Il ouvre un tiroir, en sort 2 balles et les tend au tireur.
- Si vous mettez une balle dans la tête de ma femme et une dans le sexe du mec, je vous offre la lunette.
Le tireur reprend son observation de la maison et lui rend une des 2 balles en expliquant :
- Si je tire tout de suite, une balle devrait suffire...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Janvier 2005)

Un ivrogne, tenant à peine sur ses jambes, s'affale sur le comptoir d'un
bar de nuit parisien.
Le seul autre client du bar, également en état d'ébriété, lui tape sur
l'épaule et l'interpelle:
- Hé l'ami, de quelle ville es-tu ?
Le premier répond:
- Je viens de Bordeaux... Et a Bordeaux, on sait boire L'interlocuteur
sursaute:
- Pas vrai ? Sais-tu que moi aussi je suis de Bordeaux ? Et quel age as-tu
? L'ivrogne réfléchit et lance:
- J'ai 30 ans, je suis du 19 mai 75 !
- Pas possible... Moi aussi, du 19 mai 75 ! Eh l'ami, à quelle école as-tu
donc été quand tu étais petit ?
Le premier prend de longues secondes pour finalement dire:
- A l'école Jean Jaurès. Ne me dis pas que toi aussi....
- Eh ben si, figure toi, Jean Jaurès aussi ! précise l'autre avant de
scander à l'adresse du barman:
- Tournée générale en l'honneur de mon nouveau pote....
A ce moment-la, un habitué entre dans le bar et lance au barman:
- Alors quoi de neuf patron ?
L'homme derrière le comptoir:
- Pas grand chose, la routine... et les jumeaux en tiennent une bonne encore une fois.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

Un jeune ménage, fraîchement marié, passe sa nuit de noce dans le train. Mais les amoureux n'ont pu obtenir que les couchettes du haut. Comment se blottir dans les bras l'un de l'autre dans ces conditions ? Surtout qu'en dessous d'eux un voisin goguenard lit le journal. Finalement ils décident d'un subterfuge.
Dès que la lumière sera éteinte, l'un des deux dira "Passe-moi les pamplemousses" et l'autre viendra le rejoindre.
Ça fonctionne bien comme ça, mais vers 3h du matin, pour la 5e fois on entend :
- Passe-moi les pamplemousses !
Alors, excédé, le voisin du bas se met à hurler :
- Ecoutez ! La barbe à la fin. Mangez des bananes, les pamplemousses, c'est dégueulasse, ça me dégouline dessus de partout.


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

La Folie décida d'inviter ses amis pour prendre un café chez elle.

Tous les invités y allèrent. 
Après le café la Folie proposa :
- On joue à cache-cache ?
- Cache-cache ? C'est quoi, ça ? demanda la Curiosité.
- Cache-cache est un jeu. Je compte jusqu'à cent et vous vous cachez.
- Quand j'ai fini de compter je cherche, et le premier que je trouve sera le prochain à compter.

Tous acceptèrent, sauf la Peur et la Paresse.
- 1, 2, 3,... la Folie commença à compter.

L'Empressement se cacha le premier, n'importe où.
La Timidité, timide comme toujours, se cacha dans une touffe d'arbre.
La Joie courut au milieu du jardin.
La Tristesse commença à pleurer, car elle ne trouvait pas d'endroit approprié pour se cacher.
L'Envie accompagna le Triomphe et se cacha près de lui derrière un rocher.

La Folie continuait de compter tandis que ses amis se cachaient.
Le Désespoir était désespéré en voyant que la Folie était déjà à 99.

- CENT ! cria la Folie, je vais commencer à chercher...

La première à être trouvée fut la Curiosité, car elle n'avait pu s'empêcher de sortir de sa cachette pour voir qui serait le premier découvert.
En regardant sur le côté, la Folie vit le Doute au-dessus d'une clôture ne sachant pas de quel côté il
serait mieux caché.

Et ainsi de suite, elle découvrit la Joie, la Tristesse, la Timidité...

Quand ils étaient tous réunis, la Curiosité demanda
- Où est l'Amour ?
Personne ne l'avait vu.
La Folie commença à le chercher. Elle chercha au-dessus d'une montagne, dans les rivières au pied
des rochers. Mais elle ne trouvait pas l'Amour.

Cherchant de tous côtés, la Folie vit un rosier, pris un bout de bois et commença à chercher parmi les branches, lorsque soudain elle entendit un cri.

C'était l'Amour, qui criait parce qu'une épine lui avait crevé un oeil.

La Folie ne savait pas quoi faire. Elle s'excusa, implora l'Amour pour avoir son pardon et alla jusqu'à
lui promettre de le suivre pour toujours.

L'Amour accepta les excuses.

Aujourd'hui, l'Amour est aveugle et la Folie l'accompagne toujours.


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

On y retrouve : 

Le Père Manan, toujours présent malgré sa pauvreté.
Le Père Tinent, qui ne dit pas que des conneries.
Le Père Cepteur,Le trésorier.
Le Père Dition, porté disparu.
Le Père Dudevue, apprenti du précédent.
Le Père Ruquier, coiffeur et barbier.
Le Père Collateur, qui fait le café.
Le Père Hoquet et la Mère Hic, exotiques.
Le Père Choir, l'Hòte des précedents voyageurs.
Le Père Fide, un hypocrite.
Le Père Cutant, une force de la nature.
Le Père Siffleur, bon musicien mais mauvaise langue.
Le Père Turbé, simple d'esprit dérangeant et dérangé.
Le Père Mudah, Ach ! Un Altsassien toujours en short !!
Le Père Missionnaire, toujours en vadrouille.
Le Père Iclité, grabataire mais vénérable.
Le Père Il, jaune, chinois d'origine.
Le Père Muté, généticien.
Le Père Sil, herboriste.
Le Père Dent, c'est pas un gagneur...
Le Père Fusion, un chaud lapin !! 
Le Père Nod, sommelier.
Le Père Amptoire, un peu dépassé par les évenements.
Le Père Verti, qui a succombeé à la tentation.
Le Père Ceneige, aumònier chez les chasseurs-alpins.
Le Père Soreille, bijoutier chirugien.
Le Père Spicace, un fin connaisseur.
Le Père Manganate de Potassium, un noble alchimiste.
Le Père De Kouye, toujours sabre au clair.
Le Père Dem'notte, geòlier.
Le Père Leduitre, Ostréïculteur richissime.
Le Père Yclès, marathonien.
Le Père Honé, anatomo-physiologiste.
Le Père Pétuel, incontournable.
Le Père Pétuité, il n'en vaut pas la peine d'en parler.
Le Père Midechasse, Premier prix au tir à l'arc.
Le Père Midecond'Huire, un charretier de grand renom.
Le Père Méable, faiseur de pluie.
Le Père Missif, un peu trop laxiste.
Le Père Pendiculaire, geomètre.
Le Père Uvien, porteur de jupe aztèque.
Le Père Iphérique, grand dervish tourneur. 
Le Père Clus, bourré de rhumatismes...
Le Père Imé, lui aussi il a mal vieilli.
Le Père Forateur, tombé dans un trou.
Le Père Sonnage, au sacré caractère !!!
Le Père Plexe, religieux mais dubitatif.
Le Père Huche, aumonier des oiseaux 
Le Père Huque, aumonier des mout-mouts 
Le Père Oxyde, aumonier des infections 
Le Père Sécuteur, aumonier des violents 
Le Père Vert, aumonier des pédophiles 
Le père mis de conduire, assigné à la circulation 
Le père es troïka, responsable de la chute du mur de Berlin 
Le père venche adjoint du pére mis de conduire 
Le père pétuel, doyen des abbé (encore en vie) 
Le père emptoire, vient d'entrer dans les ordres qu'il donne 
Le père idurale, aumònier des accouchées 
Le père siffleur, celui qui médit à la chorale 
Le Père Foreur, tombé dans un trou.

Et noublions pas :
Le Curé Largi et le Curé Tréci, deux excommuniés pour sodomie.
Le Lama Delon, échanson venu du Népal.
Le Moine Ho, fin éleveur d'oiseau.
L'Ermite Raillette, un tire-au-flan !! 
Le Clerc Semé, il pousse. 

L'Abbé Résina, avec lui, rien n'est possible.
L'Abbé Bé, puéril.
L'Abbé Dé, rien à faire, il y est toujours plongé 
L'Abbé Quille. Hélàs il a un pied-beau.
L'Abbé Tabondieu, ami des coccinelles.
L'Abbé Thon, armé de pied en cap, pour la pêche.
L'Abbé Stouquette, rigide et cracheur.
L'Abbé Tise, on ne peut pas lui en vouloir.
L'Abbé Cédaire, analphabete.
L'Abbé Rkaille, enfin de retour.
L'Abbé Rlinoise, fervent adorateur de Lili-Marlène.
L'Abbé Tonneuse, un maçon efficace.
L'Abbé Teudeussex, un membre vigoureux du monastère ! 
L'Abbé Zeuse, complice du précédent, évidemment ! 
L'Abbé Ration, affameur incompris.
L'Abbé Nédiction, Ameeeeeeeennnnnnn !!!! 
L'Abbé Cheuse, pénible mais pénible...
L'Abbé Liqueuse, expansionniste.
L'Abbé Relue, Ophtalmologiste.
L'Abbé Rébask, berger monté sur jambes de bois L'Abbé Ribéri, gravement malade.
L'Abbé Trave, rouge quand il est cuit.
L'Abbé Névole, qui ne demande jamais rien.
L'Abbé Nédictine, Oenologue.
L'Abbé Casse, un dròle d'oiseau.
L'Abbé Cassine, cousin du précédent.
L'Abbé Canne, Aumonier des cyclistes.
L'Abbé Daine, Aumonier des Obèses.
L'Abbé Guéye, Aumonier des dyslexiques.
L'Abbé Gonia, Aumonier des horticulteurs.
L'abbé Molle, Aumonier des musiciens.
L'Abbé Névolle, Aumonier des bonnes oeuvres.
L'Abbé Néfisse, Aumonier des banques.
L'Abbé MW qui a baisé la Mère Cédes.
L'abbé bêtekimontkimontkimonte, chef de la bande.
L'abbé Résina, une catastrophe. 

Et bons nombre de Papes sont issus de ce monastère : 
Le Pape Illion, le Plus éphèmère de nos papes.
Le Pape Illiotte, au moeurs légères.
Le Pape Petier, grand imprimeur de bible.
Le Pape Hié, grand pourvoyeur du précédent.
Le Pape Hyrus, antique pape d'origine égyptienne.
Le Pape Yélizt Hing, asiatique tolérant le piercing.
Le Pape Arazi, célèbre pour ses portraits.
Le Pape Ou, venu de lointaines contrées.
Le Pape Atango Charlie, disparu dans les Bermudes.
Le Pape Annoel, petit barbu rougeot.
Le Pape Poteur, grand Orateur 
Le Pape Ibrossar, maìtre de L'épice

De nouveaux arrivés :

La Mère Ideparis, ex-femme du bourgmestre.
La Mère Deuse, sacrément dégueulasse.
La Mère Creudi, morte un Jeudi.
La Mère Cantile, gouffre à pognon.
La Mère D'huile, immobile et un peu grasse.
La Mère Tume, un peu trop cyclotimique.
La Mère Cery, bonne commerçante.
La Mère Idionale, Oune Pitchoun' avé l'assent! peuchèreuuuh.
La Mère Veille, jolie gardienne du musée.
La Mère Itante, qui a bien gagnée sa place au ciel.

La Soeur Ise, Toujours sur un gateau...
La Soeur Voise, elle a bon goût.
La Soeur Ingue, une infirmière accroc.
La Soeur Pillère, bonne à tout faire.
La Soeur Titude, mais on n'a jamais été sûr d'Elle.
La Soeur Prise, partie, reconnaissable à ses couettes. 

Le Saint Illiant, un esprit lumineux.
Le Saint Tétik, un faux prophète.
Le Saint Ol, grand soulageur de maux.
Le Saint Plifié, éradicateur de problèmes.
Le Saint Kasset, instaura la grande prière de l'heure du thé.
Le Saint Kantenaire, mort le jour de ses 50 ans
Le Saint Taxe, qui n'a commis aucune erreur.
Le Saint Pose, le patron des photographes.
Le Saint Pathique, le patron des gentils.
Le Saint Zano, révéré des alcooliques.
Le Saint Tillant, une lumière.
Le Saint Ballh, patron des musiciens.
La Sainte Hure de Shasteté, Noble dame morte enfermée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, l'Amour est aveugle et la Folie l'accompagne toujours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Les plus courtes sont les moins longue


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Janvier 2005)

Un vieux couple dans leur lit conjugale se remémore le temps passé avec nostalgie...
Elle regarde alors son mari et lui dit :
- Tu te souviens de ça chéri ?
Il la regarde et lui répond :
- Oui chérie, bien sûr. Tu as le même déshabillé que tu portais pour notre première nuit !
- Oui, et tu te souviens de ce que tu m'as dit cette nuit là ?
- Oui, je m'en souviens encore, acquiesce le mari.
- Alors dis-le moi encore s'il te plaît.
- Je t'ai dit Oh ma chérie, je vais te sucer toute la moelle de tes gros tétons jusqu'à les rendre flasques et te baiser à t'en faire sortir la cervelle de la tête !
Elle a un petit rire et lui dit :
- Oui mon chéri, c'est bien ce que tu as dit. Et maintenant, 50 ans après, alors que je suis dans la même tenue que cette nuit là, qu'est-ce que tu as envie de me dire ?
Alors la regardant à nouveau des pieds à la tête, il lui répond :
- Mission accomplie !


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Les chercheurs de Microsoft viennent de permettre à un aveugle de recouvrer la vue grâce à l'implantation d'électrodes, d'une caméra et d'un puissant ordinateur capable de faire l'interface entre le capteur optique et le cerveau grace à la derniere version de Windows et bien entendu pour le plus grand bonheur de Bill G.

Le patient, aveugle depuis des années, a eu ces mots lors de la première image qu'il a pu enfin percevoir après sa longue cécité :
- Joli ciel bleu, dommage qu'il neige.

Voici ce qu'il voyait :


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

L'Euro est arrivé hé hé
Sans se presser hé hé

Bon c'est vrai qu'au début, il n'était pas fier face au Dollar :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Il à relevé la tête ... Euh non, le ... Bon, vous voyez quoi !


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Loi de Hadley sur l'achat d'un vêtement :
Si le vêtement te plaît, il n'est pas à la bonne taille.
Si le vêtement te plaît et qu'il est à ta taille, il ne te va pas du tout.
Si le vêtement te plaît, qu'il est à ta taille et qu'il te va bien, il coûte trop cher.
Si le vêtement te plaît, qu'il est à ta taille, qu'il te va bien et que tu peux te l'offrir, tu le taches la première fois que tu le portes.

Principe de la banane :
Toute personne achetant des bananes encore vertes, les mangera toutes avant qu'elles ne soient mûres.
Toute personne les achetant mûres, elles pourriront avant qu'elle ne les mange.

Loi du compagnon de lit :
C'est celui qui ronfle qui s'endort toujours le premier.

Principe de Ruby :
La probabilité de rencontrer une personne de ta connaissance augmente quand tu es avec quelqu'un avec qui tu ne veux pas être vu.

Premier postulat de Pardo :
Les bonnes choses de la vie sont illégales, immorales ou font grossir.

Constante de Murphy :
Les objets sont endommagés en proportion de leur valeur.

Loi de Gumperson :
La probabilité qu'un événement arrive est inversement proportionnelle à sa désirabilité.

Quatorzième corollaire de Atwood :
On ne perd aucun livre que l'on prête à l'exception de celui auquel on tient tout particulièrement.

Loi de Boob :
Quel que soit l'objet, il sera trouvé dans le dernier endroit dans lequel on aura cherché.

Loi de la gravité sélective :
En tout point de la surface du globe, toute biscotte tombera coté beurre.

Première loi de Johnson :
Toute panne mécanique arrive toujours au pire moment.

Loi de Fett :
Ne jamais tenter de reproduire une première expérience réussie.

Loi de Maryann :
Qui ne cherche pas, trouve.

Loi du self :
L'ultime portion de plat qu'une personne avait décidé de prendre, sera choisie par la personne juste devant elle.

Observation de Zénone :
L'autre file va plus vite.

Variation de O'brien sur l'observation de Zénone :
Si tu changes de file, celle que tu viens de quitter deviendra alors la plus rapide.

Règle de Flugg :
Plus est urgent le motif pour lequel tu es dans la file d'attente, plus sera lent l'employé au guichet.

Loi de Wittens :
C'est après s'être coupé les ongles que l'on s'aperçoit qu'on en a justement besoin.

Loi de Walter :
La tendance qu'a la fumée de cigarette ou de barbecue à se diriger vers une personne est proportionnelle à la sensibilité de cette même personne envers cette fumée.

Loi de Roger :
C'est seulement après que l'hôtesse a servi le café que l'avion traverse une zone de turbulences.

Explication de Davis :
Le café est la cause principale de turbulences en altitude.

Cinquième loi de Young [dédiée à TheBig]:
Se tromper est humain, mais pour vraiment foutre le bordel, il faut y ajouter un ordinateur.

Loi de Moses :
C'est quand on ne regarde pas que le but est marqué.

Postulat du parking :
C'est après avoir garé ta voiture à deux kilomètres de distance, que quatre places se libèrent simultanément juste en bas de chez toi.

La loi de Xavier sur le temps :
C'est toujours lorsqu'on est en retard qu'on se dépêche.


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Il était une fois une île où tous les sentiments vivaient :

Le Bonheur, la Tristesse, le Savoir, ainsi que tous les autres, l'Amour y compris. 

Un jour on annonça aux sentiments que l'île allait couler. 
Ils préparèrent donc tous leurs bateaux et partirent. 
Seul l'Amour resta. L'Amour voulait rester jusqu'au dernier moment. 

Quand l'île fut sur le point de sombrer, l'Amour décida d'appeler à l'aide. 
La Richesse passait à coté de l'Amour dans un luxueux bateau. 
L'Amour lui dit, "Richesse, peux-tu m'emmener ?" 
"Non car il y a beaucoup d'argent et d'or sur mon bateau. Je n'ai pas de place pour toi."

L'Amour décida alors de demander à l'Orgueil, qui passait aussi dans un magnifique vaisseau, "Orgueil, aide moi je t'en prie ! " 
"Je ne puis t'aider, Amour. Tu es tout mouillé et tu pourrais endommager mon bateau."

La Tristesse étant à coté, l'Amour lui demanda, "Tristesse, laisse-moi venir avec toi. ". 
"Oh... Amour, je suis tellement triste que j'ai besoin d'être seule !"

Le Bonheur passa aussi à coté de l'Amour, mais il était si heureux qu'il n'entendit même pas l'Amour l'appeler !

Soudain, une voix dit, " Viens Amour, je te prends avec moi. " 
C'était un vieillard qui avait parlé. 
L'Amour se sentit si reconnaissant et plein de joie qu'il en oublia de demander son nom au vieillard. 

Lorsqu'ils arrivèrent sur la terre ferme, le vieillard s'en alla. 
L'Amour réalisa combien il lui devait et demanda au Savoir 
"Qui m'a aidé ?" "C'était le Temps" répondit le Savoir. 
"Le Temps ?" S'interrogea l'Amour. 
"Mais pourquoi le Temps m'a-t-il aidé ?" 

Le Savoir sourit plein de sagesse et répondit :

"C'est parce que seul le Temps est capable de comprendre combien l'Amour est important dans la Vie."


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Lors d'un congrès informatique, trois ingénieurs se retrouvent à discuter
dans les toilettes.

Le premier, qui se nettoie les mains avec forces lingettes dit :

    - "Nous, chez Microsoft, nous respectons énormément les mesures
d'hygiène".

Le second, qui fait la même chose mais avec une unique lingette répond :

    - "Nous, chez Intel, les respectons aussi, mais nous respectons en plus
la nature".

Ce à quoi rétorque le troisième, qui se recoiffe devant la glace sans s'être
lavé les mains :

    - "Ben nous, chez Apple, on se contente de ne pas se pisser sur les
mains !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

En exclusivité mondiale ! Le nouveau clavier de chez Microttesoft :


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Pourquoi les blagues sur les blondes tiennent-elles en une ligne ?
Pour que les brunes puissent s'en rappeler...

Qui fabrique les soutiens-gorge pour les brunes ?
Fischer Price...

Pourquoi les brunes sont-elles si fières de la couleur de leurs cheveux ?
Parce qu'elle va bien avec la couleur de leur moustache...

Comment appelle-t-on une brune dans une salle pleine de blondes ?
La femme invisible

Qu'est-ce qui manque le plus à une brune pour participer à une super fête ?
Une invitation...

Comment appelle-t-on un bel homme qui accompagné d'une brune ?
Un otage...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Ce sont deux copines, Béa et Pascale, qui prennent le thé chez Béa. Alors, elles papotent, elles mangent des petits gateaux, etc. Et puis arrive le mari de Béa avec un joli petit bouquet de fleurs.
Le mari :
- Bonjour, ma chérie.
- 'jour...
Sur ce, le mari monte à l'étage et Béa tire une gueule pas possible.
Pascale, étonnée lui dit :
- Mais pourquoi n'es-tu pas contente ? Moi, mon mari, il m'offre jamais de fleurs...
- Ouais, mais c'est toujours la même chose, à chaque fois qu'il revient avec des fleurs, je dois monter à l'étage et écarter les jambes.
- Aaaaah bon ! Tu n'as pas de vase ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont deux copines, Béa et Pascale, qui prennent le thé chez Béa. Alors, elles papotent, elles mangent des petits gateaux, etc. Et puis arrive le mari de Béa avec un joli petit bouquet de fleurs.
> Le mari :
> - Bonjour, ma chérie.
> - 'jour...
> ...



 :mouais: vaseux


----------



## golf (5 Février 2005)

CONVENTION COLLECTIVE
Note de service P 12/324 - Avenant à la convention collective
Merci de prendre connaissance de ces nouvelles dispositions à partir du 1er janvier 2005.

TENUE VESTIMENTAIRE
Il est préférable de s'habiller en fonction du salaire que l'on reçoit. Si vous arrivez avec des chaussures PRADA à 350 euro ou des sacs VUITTON à 600 euro, nous en conclurons que vous n'avez aucun problème économique, donc que vous n'avez pas besoin d'augmentation. Si vous vous habillez trop pauvrement nous en conclurons que vous devez apprendre à mieux gérer vos finances, donc nous ne pourrons pas vous donner d'augmentation. Si vous vous habillez normalement cela veut dire que tout va bien et que vous n'avez donc pas besoin d'augmentation.

JOURS DE MALADIE
Nous n'acceptons pas les certificats médicaux comme justificatif de maladie. Si vous avez pu vous rendre chez le médecin, c'est que vous pouvez aussi venir au travail.

JOURS DE CONGÉS
Chaque employé aura droit à 104 jours de congés appelés "samedi" et "dimanche".

TOILETTES
Nous avons noté trop de temps perdu aux toilettes. Les nouvelles dispositions prévoient donc un maximum de 3 minutes aux toilettes.
Après ces 3 minutes, une alarme sonnera, le papier hygiénique disparaîtra, la porte s'ouvrira et une photo sera prise. Au second retard aux toilettes, la photo sera exposée publiquement.

LA DIRECTION.


----------



## golf (5 Février 2005)

La voyante :
- J'ai une horrible nouvelle à vous annoncer. Votre mari est en danger de mort...
La cliente : 
- Oui, je sais... Et est-ce que je serai acquittée ?...


----------



## golf (5 Février 2005)

Un type est convoqué au centre des impôts pour un contrôle fiscal.

Sa femme lui conseille de porter des vêtements et des chaussures usés.
- Laisse-leur penser que tu es pauvre !

Il appelle ensuite son avocat et lui demande si c'est une bonne idée.
- Ne vous laissez pas intimider! Portez votre plus beau costume. C'est vous le patron*!

Notre homme est bien embarrassé. Avec tous ces conseils, il ne sait toujours pas comment s'habiller. En désespoir de cause, il va voir un vieux sage asiatique très réputé. Il lui expose son cas, les 2 avis contradictoires et lui demande le sien.

Le sage lui répond :
- Une future mariée demande à sa mère ce qu'elle doit porter pour sa nuit de noces.* Celle ci lui répond de mettre une longue chemise de nuit de flanelle fermant jusqu'au cou, et de grosses chaussettes de laine. La jeune femme pose la même question à sa meilleure amie, qui lui répond de mettre sa nuisette la plus sexy, la transparente qui arrive aux hanches avec un décolleté jusqu'au nombril?

L'homme l'interrompt :
- Et quel est le rapport avec les impôts ?
Le sage hoche la tête :
- Quels que soient les vêtements qu'elle portera, elle se fera baiser...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Un couple arrive en trombe chez le médecin.
- Docteur, dit le mari affolé, nous prenions un bain de soleil dans le jardin, et une guêpe s'est introduite dans le vagin de ma femme !
- Elle y est encore, ajoute la dame, et je la sens bouger...
- Il n'y a qu'une chose à faire, et très vite, dit le médecin. Monsieur, vous allez introduire votre sexe dans celui de votre épouse et écraser la guêpe ...
- Jamais ! J'ai trop peur de me faire piquer
- Dans ce cas, m'autorisez-vous à le faire moi-même ?
- Allez-y docteur, répond le jeune époux.
Il va dans la salle d'attente, tandis que le médecin reste avec la jeune femme dans son cabinet. Au bout de dix minutes, le mari entrouvre la porte et voit le praticien en train de besogner sa femme sur le rebord du bureau.
Il demande :
- Vous ne l'avez pas encore écrasé, docteur ?
- Je crois que si, mais pour plus de sécurité, je vais la noyer...


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Un jeune adolescent entre dans une pharmacie et dit au pharmacien :
- Bonjour, pouvez vous me donner un préservatif. Ma copine m'a invité à dîner ce soir et je crois qu'elle attend quelque chose de moi
Le pharmacien lui donne le préservatif et quand il va sortir, l'ado se retourne et lui dit :
- Donnez-moi encore un autre, parce que la soeur de ma copine est très mignonne elle aussi, elle croise toujours les jambes de manière provocante quand elle me voit et je crois qu'elle aussi attend quelque chose de moi.
Le pharmacien lui donne un second préservatif et quand il va sortir, l'ado se retourne et lui dit de nouveau :
- Tout compte fait, donnez m'en encore un autre parce que la mère de ma copine a de beaux restes et quand elle me voit, elle fait toujours des allusions... Et comme elle m'a invité à dîner, je crois qu'elle attend quelque chose de moi.

Au dîner, l'ado est assis avec sa copine à sa gauche, la soeur à sa droite et la mère en face de lui. Quand le père arrive, l'ado baisse la tête et se met à prier :
- Seigneur, je bénis ce dîner, merci pour ce que tu nous donnes...  bla bla bla...

Après une minute, il est encore en train de prier :
- Merci Seigneur pour ta bonté... bla bla bla...
Dix minutes passent et l'ado prie encore, toujours avec la tête baissée. Ils se regardent tous très surpris et la copine plus encore que les autres.

Elle se rapproche du garçon et elle lui dit dans l'oreille:
- Je ne savais pas que tu étais aussi croyant.
Et il répond :
- Je ne savais pas que ton père était pharmacien !


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Nb : en transcrivant cette blague ici, je n'ai pu m'empêcher de penser à mon macloud préféré


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

Une femme entre dans une pharmacie et demande de l'arsenic...
- Que comptez-vous en faire? lui demande le pharmacien, soupçonneux
- C'est pour tuer mon mari...
- Quoi !? vous plaisantez! Je ne peux pas vous vendre de quoi commettre un meurtre!
Trés calmement la femme ouvre alors son sac à main, et en sort une photo
de son mari en train de coucher avec la femme du pharmacien...
- Ah, évidement, lui dit ce dernier, si vous avez une ordonnance, c'est différent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Cette dame, un peu naïve consulte son gynécologue : 
-"Il faut vous faire une raison, chère madame, vous ne supportez pas la contraception chimique !". 
-"Mais c'est dramatique, docteur, comment allons nous faire avec mon mari ?"
-"Utilisez le préservatif !"
-"C'est quoi ça ?"
Il le lui explique en précisant :
-"Tenez, je vous en met une boite, mais attention, ils faut absolument en changer à chaque fois, vous vous souviendrez ?"
-"Oui oui, pas de problème docteur !"

Sept mois plus tard, enceinte jusque derrière les yeux, elle revoie son gynécologue :
-"je ne comprend pas, vous avez bien fait comme je vous avait dit ? Vous l'avez changé à chaque fois ?"
-"Oh oui docteur, même que quand la boite à été vide, je lui en ai tricoté d'autres !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Ce monsieur entre dans une pharmacie, et l'air un peu gêné, demande à la jeune femme derrière le comptoir :
-"Bonjour madame, pourrais-je parler au pharmacien, s'il vous plait ?"
-"Mademoiselle, je vous prie, je suis une des pharmacienne, nous tenons cette officine, mes deux seurs et moi, mais vous pouvez parler sans crainte, nous sommes des professionnelles, nous pouvons tout entendre."
-"Euh, bon, voilà, mon problème, c'est que je suis en permanence en érection, au réveil le matin, je dois avoir au moins cinq rapports avant le petit déjeuner, puis huit autres avant midi, encore huit l'après midi, et après diner, si je veux pouvoir dormir, il m'en faut encore dix à douze. Qu'est-ce que vous pourriez me donner pour ça ?
-"Hum, ce n'est pas courant, je vous demande un instant, je dois consulter mes s½urs"
Elle part dans l'arrière boutique, puis après cinq minutes, revient avec ses deux s½urs
-"Voilà, cher monsieur, j'ai discuté de votre cas avec mes s½urs", nous pourrions vous donner mille euro par mois, nourri et logé !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un jeune adolescent entre dans une pharmacie et dit au pharmacien :
> - Bonjour, pouvez vous me donner un préservatif. Ma copine m'a invité à dîner ce soir et je crois qu'elle attend quelque chose de moi
> Le pharmacien lui donne le préservatif et quand il va sortir, l'ado se retourne et lui dit :
> - Donnez-moi encore un autre, parce que la soeur de ma copine est très mignonne elle aussi, elle croise toujours les jambes de manière provocante quand elle me voit et je crois qu'elle aussi attend quelque chose de moi.
> ...





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Une femme entre dans une pharmacie et demande de l'arsenic...
> - Que comptez-vous en faire? lui demande le pharmacien, soupçonneux
> - C'est pour tuer mon mari...
> - Quoi !? vous plaisantez! Je ne peux pas vous vendre de quoi commettre un meurtre!
> ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

certains ici disent qu'ils ne veulent pas d'enfant(s)... Et si en réalité il y avait une autre explication       :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

Un camionneur s'arrête a un feu rouge, une blonde le rattrape. 
Elle sort de son auto en courant vers le camion et frappe sur la porte. 
Le camionneur descend sa vitre et elle lui dit : "Bonjour, mon  nom est 
Lucie et je veux vous dire que vous perdez votre cargaison." 
Le camionneur l'ignore et continue ça route. 

Quand le camion  s'arrête a une autre feu rouge, elle le rattrape encore 
une fois. Elle  descend en courant de son auto et court au camion. Elle frappe sur la 
porte. 
Le camionneur redescend encore une fois sa vitre. 
Elle lui dit  comme si elle ne lui avait jamais parle: "Bonjour, je suis 
Lucie et je  veux vous dire que vous perdez votre cargaison." 
Dodelinant de la  tête, le camionneur l'ignore encore une fois et continue 
ça route. Quand le feu passe au vert, le camionneur embraye et poursuit sa route. 

Quand il s'arrête cette fois-ci, il se dépêche, sort de son  camion et 
court vers l'auto de la blonde. 
Il frappe sur sa vitre, elle descend et il lui dit exaspéré : "Bonjour, je 
suis André, c'est  l'hiver, il neige, et je conduis un CAMION DE SEL de la DDE, conasse  !!!


----------



## golf (6 Mars 2005)

Le vieux :
- Hier soir, nous étions dans un restaurant très très bien...
L'ami :
- Ah bon, comment s'appelle ce restaurant ?

Le vieux réfléchit et lui demande :
- Comment s'appelle cet animal avec des grandes oreilles ?
- Un lapin ?
- Non, ça ressemble à un cheval !
- Un âne ?
- Ah c'est ça merci !

Puis se tournant vers le jardin :
- Anne ! Comment s'appelle le resto où nous étions hier soir ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

( Attention pré-requis : aptitude à la réflexion, anglophonie prononcée ) 

Un homme cherche à apprendre l'anglais absolument. 
Il cherche dans les annonces des journaux: 
- 1000 euros => stage exceptionnel 1 mois 
- 1500 euros => stage de ouf 2 mois 
"Tout ça est tros cher pour moi" pense-t-il... 
La semaine suivante, il tombe sur une annonce: 
- 10 euros => stage perfect 1 semaine 
"Parfait !" s'écrie-t-il... 
Il se rend au domicile du professeur et sonne: 
( ... ) 
"Bonjour, c'est bien ici le stage perfect pour apprendre l'anglais ?" 
( ... ) 
"If If... Between..."



















Pour ceux qui ne parle pas anglais : 
"If" : si
"Between" : Entre


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> certains ici disent qu'ils ne veulent pas d'enfant(s)... Et si en réalité il y avait une autre explication       :rateau:



VI ! et ça se termine comme ça :


----------



## golf (6 Mars 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Rohhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



Et le temps pour un Mackie moyen ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mars 2005)

Une jeune femme se rend chez son avocat.
- Maître, je souhaite porter plainte contre mon mari pour préjudice physique !
- Quel est le motif ?
- Il me sodomise soir et matin !!
- Chère madame, vos habitudes sexuelles ne regardent que votre couple et je ne vois pas où est le préjudice physique...
- Mais Maître, avant le mariage, j'avais un anus de la taille d'une pièce de 50 centimes et maintenant il est de celle d'une pièce de 5 francs !!!
- Allons, chère madame, on n'attaque pas son époux pour 4,50 francs...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mars 2005)

C'est un mec, à la tronche amochée, qui rencontre un copain à lui :
- Qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé, t'es drôlement amoché ?
- J'me suis pris un coup de gigot congelé dans la gueule...
- Bah merde ! c'est arrivé comment ?
- C'est hier, y a ma femme qu'était en mini jupe, elle se penchait dans le congélateur pour prendre quelque chose alors je sais pas ce qui m'a pris, j'ai pas pu résister, je l'ai prise par derrière...
- Merde alors !
- Ouais, elle meuglait comme une vache, alors je continuais de plus belle...
- Merde alors !
- Ouais, en plus elle se débattait, alors ça m'excitait encore plus...
- Tu m'étonnes !
- Puis à un moment, elle a attrapé un gigot congelé et m'en a foutu un coup sur la gueule...
- Merde alors, elle aime pas le sexe, ta femme ?
- Si mais pas à Auchan...


----------



## golf (7 Mars 2005)

C'est quatre gars mariés sur un terrain de golf, un dimanche matin. On est au troisième trou et les gars papotent. 
Le premier :
- Les gars, vous ne pouvez pas savoir comment ça a été dur pour que je puisse venir ici ce dimanche avec vous. J'ai même du promettre à ma femme que le week-end prochain je referai la tapisserie du salon !
Le deuxième répond :
- Ha, c'est rien ! Moi j'ai du promettre à ma femme que je lui referai tout le carrelage de sa cuisine !
À son tour, le troisième enchaîne :
- C'était encore plus dur pour moi ! J'ai du lui promettre de décaper toutes les boiseries avant de les repeindre !

Alors ils se tournent vers le quatrième qui n'avait encore rien dit jusque là et lui demandent :
- Et toi ? Ça n'a pas été trop dur pour venir nous accompagner ce week-end ? 
Et il répond :
- Beuh non. Ça a été facile comme tout. Ce matin, j'ai fait sonner mon réveil à 5 heures 30. Quand il a sonné, j'ai donné un coup de coude à ma femme dans le lit et je lui ai dit "Sport en chambre ou Sport sur le green ?" et elle m'a répondu "N'oublie pas de mettre un pull !"


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mars 2005)

Un homme se rend dans une maison de passe, hélas, les prostituées refusent toutes de le prendre, en effet, notre homme se trouve afublé d'une sexe d'1m70 de long. Une fille accepte, trs vieille et tres moche, réalisant qu'il n'a pas le choix, le type lui donne la thune et part avec elle. 
Ils commencent à faire l'amour, le mec lui met 15cm :
" -Ca va? 
  - Ca va"
Il lui en met 20:
" ça va toujours? 
- ouais pa de probleme, vas y "
Il en met 20 de plus 
" et là, 
-Ouais c'est super"
Il met jusqu' à 60 cm, continue, 75, 80, 90
- ça va? 
- ouii oui, t'en fais pas ! 
Il continue encore, 1 m, 1m 10
-Et là? 
-Mmmmm oui ! 
Il continue, plein d'entrain, jusqu'à 1m30
- vas y encore encore ! 
Il se décide et met d'un coup jusqu' à 1m70
- et là ça va? 
- 'ha 'a !


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Ouai, mais non   :sleep:


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Il y a 15 jours, j'ai lu dans la presse que fumer tue : le lendemain j'arrêtais de fumer 

Il y a 8 jours, j'ai lu dans la presse que boire tue : le lendemain j'arrêtais de boire :rateau:

Hier, j'ai lu dans le presse que trop baiser tue : ce matin, c'est décidé...
...j'arrête de lire  :mouais:  ​


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

Un Suisse-Allemand qui visite la France s'arrête à côté de deux types qui attendent un bus.

- Entschuldigung, können Sie Deutsch sprechen ? demande-t-il. Les deux français le regardent en silence.
- Spreekt u misschien Nederlands ?

Les deux Français ne bougent pas...

Le Suisse-Allemand essaie alors :
- Sorry, do you speak English ?
Les deux autres continuent à le regarder.
- Parlare italiano ?
Pas de réponse.
- Habla ustedes Español ?

Toujours rien.

Le Suisse-Allemand hoche alors la tête d'un air dégoûté et s'en va.

Le premier Français dit alors à l'autre :
- Tu ne crois pas qu'on devrait quand même apprendre une langue étrangère ?
- Pourquoi ? répond l'autre ce type en connaissait cinq et ça ne lui a servi à rien !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

un w-e à la montagne va te faire du bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 15 jours, j'ai lu dans la presse que fumer tue : le lendemain j'arrêtais de fumer
> 
> Il y a 8 jours, j'ai lu dans la presse que boire tue : le lendemain j'arrêtais de boire :rateau:
> 
> ...



J'ai arrêté de lire la presse il y a 9 jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrêté de lire la presse il y a 9 jours



Et tu tiens le coup ? c'est pas trop dur ?


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un w-e à la montagne va te faire du bien


Mouais !
Mais à la vitesse où on a les infos budgétaires, je suis pas parti


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrêté de lire la presse il y a 9 jours



moi je sais pas lire  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Tu sais que tu vis en  l'an 2005 quand:

- 1 Par accident tu tapes ton mot de passe sur le micro-onde
- 2  Ça  fait  des  années  que t'as pas joué au  solitaire avec des vraies cartes
- 3  T'as  une  liste  de 15 numéros de téléphone pour  joindre une famille composée de 3 personnes
- 4  T'envoies  un  mail  à ton collègue de bureau  juste à côté du tien
- 5 T'as perdu le contact avec tes amis ou ta  famille parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'adresse e-mail
- 6  T'arrives  chez toi après une longue journée de  travail et tu réponds au téléphone comme si tu étais encore au  bureau
- 7 Tu fais le zéro sur ton téléphone du domicile  pour prendre la ligne
- 8  Tu  es à ton poste de travail depuis 4 ans mais  t'as travaillé pour 3 entreprises  différentes
- 10 Toutes les pubs télé ont une adresse web en bas de  l'écran
- 11  Tu paniques si tu sors de chez toi sans portable et tu fais demi-tour pour le prendre
- 12  Tu  te  lèves  le matin et la première chose que tu  fais c'est de te connecter à internet avant même de prendre ton  café
- 13 Tu inclines ta tête sur le côté pour sourire -
- 14 T'es en train de lire ce texte et tu acquiesces et  souris
- 15 Encore pire tu sais déjà à qui tu vas renvoyer ce  message
- 16 T'es trop occupé pour t'apercevoir qu'il n'y a pas de numéro 9 dans la liste
- 17  A l'instant tu parcours le message pour vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas de numéro 9 dans la liste

ET  MAINTENANT  TU  RIGOLES  Allez  renvoie  ceci à tes amis t'en meurs d'envie


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

Elle est trop vrai celle la, enfin, pas tous les points non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Pendant une classe où l'on enseignait la morale et les bonnes manières, la professeur dit aux élèves : Michel, si tu étais en train de faire la cour à une jeune fille de bonne famille, très bien éduquée pendant un dîner en tête à tête et que tu avais besoin d'aller aux toilettes que dirais-tu ?

- Attends-moi une seconde, je vais pisser un coup.

Ça serait très grossier et très malpoli de ta part. Jean comment dirais-tu ?

- Je m'excuse mais il faut que j'aille aux toilettes, mais je reviens tout de suite.

C'est déjà mieux, mais c'est désagréable de mentionner les toilettes pendant les repas. 
Et toi Toto, tu serais capable d'utiliser ton intelligence, au moins pour une fois, pour démontrer tes bonnes manières ?

- Je dirais "Ma chère, je vous demande pardon de m'absenter un moment, je m'en vais de ce pas tendre la main à un ami intime que j'espère pouvoir vous présenter après le dîner". ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2005)

ELLE - Si je venais à mourir, tu te remarierais?

LUI - Bien sûr que non!

ELLE - Non ? Pourquoi ? Tu n'apprécies pas d'être marié ?

LUI - Bien sûr que j'apprécie!

ELLE - Alors, pourquoi ne te remarierais-tu pas?

LUI - Bon, d'accord, je me remarierais si cela peut te faire plaisir!...

ELLE - Tu te remarierais?

LUI - Ben oui ?!...

ELLE - Et tu dormirais avec elle dans notre lit ?

LUI - Où voudrais-tu que l'on dorme ?

ELLE - Tu remplacerais mes photos par les siennes ?

LUI - Heu... Oui, bien sûr ...

ELLE - Et elle se servirait de ma voiture ?

LUI - Non, elle n'a pas le permis...

ELLE (Grand silence)...

LUI - Et meeerde....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Monsieur rentre plus tôt que prévu de son voyage d'affaires. Surpris de ne trouver personne dans le séjour ni dans la cuisine, il se rend dans la chambre, où il trouve madame allongée, nue, sur le lit.

Lui : Mais enfin ! Que fais tu là toute nue ?

Elle (gênée) : Euuh ... C'est parce que ... Euuh ... j'ai plus rien à me mettre !

Lui (ouvrant l'armoire) : Tu te moques de moi ! Regarde ça : une robe bleue, un ensemble gris, une robe rouge, un pantalon vert, deux jeans, une jupe écossaise, bonjour monsieur, une robe jaune, un pantalon rouge ... ... ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Ce type est très jaloux, il en discute avec son meilleur ami devant une tasse de café :

- "Je suis sur qu'elle me trompe lorsque je m'absente, mais comment le prouver ?"

- "Il y à bien le truc du bol de lait ..."

- "Ah, c'est quoi ce truc ?"

- "Simple, tu mets sous le lit un bol de lait, et tu attaches une petite cuiller au sommier, de telle sorte qu'elle ne trempe dans le lait que si deux personnes se couchent dans le lit. Le soir tu n'as plus qu'à vérifier si la cuiller à trempé ou non dans le lait."

- "Génial, je le fait dès demain"

Et effectivement, le lendemain matin, avant de partir au travail, il profite que sa femme est dans la salle de bains pour installer son dispositif, puis part au bureau. Le soir venu, aussitot rentré du bureau, il se précipite sous le lit, regarde son dispositif, et s'évanouit ... Le bol est rempli de ... beurre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur rentre plus tôt que prévu de son voyage d'affaires. Surpris de ne trouver personne dans le séjour ni dans la cuisine, il se rend dans la chambre, où il trouve madame allongée, nue, sur le lit.
> 
> Lui : Mais enfin ! Que fais tu là toute nue ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2005)

Ma petite amie et moi sortions ensemble depuis plus de deux ans, et avions
décidé de nous marier. Ma fiancée était un rêve !
Il y avait seulement une chose qui me tracassait beaucoup : sa plus jeune
soeur. Ma future belle soeur avait vingt ans, portant mini-jupes serrées et
tee-shirts très courts, montrant le nombril.
Elle se penchait régulièrement vers le bas quand elle était près de moi,
j'avais ainsi une vue plaisante de ses sous-vêtements. Cela était évidemment
délibéré. 
Elle ne l'a jamais fait avec d'autres devant moi.
Un jour, elle m'a appelé et m'a demandé de venir pour vérifier les
invitations de mariage. Elle était seule quand je suis arrivé. Elle m'a
chuchoté que bientôt je devais être marié, qu'elle avait des sentiments et
du désir pour moi, qu'elle ne pouvait et ne voulait pas surmonter.
Elle m'a avoué qu'elle voulait me faire l'amour juste une fois avant que je
sois marié avec sa soeur. J'étais totalement choqué et ne pouvais dire un
mot. 
Elle a dit : - "Je vais en haut dans ma chambre, et si tu veux passer à
l'acte, tu peux monter et me prendre". J'étais assommé, gelé. Je l'ai
observée monter à l'étage.
Quand elle atteint le palier, elle a baissé sa culotte et, mutine, me l'a
jetée en bas des escaliers.
Je me suis tenu là pendant un moment, puis j'ai pris la direction de la
porte d'entrée. Je l'ai ouverte et j'ai marché directement vers ma voiture.
Mon futur beau-père se tenait dehors. Avec des larmes aux yeux, il m'a
étreint et a dit : 
"Nous sommes très heureux que vous ayez passé notre petit test avec succès.
Nous ne pouvions pas penser à un meilleur mari pour notre fille. Bienvenue
dans la famille !" 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 


-Moralité : faut toujours garder ses préservatifs dans sa voiture.  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite amie et moi sortions ensemble depuis plus de deux ans, et avions
> décidé de nous marier. Ma fiancée était un rêve !
> Il y avait seulement une chose qui me tracassait beaucoup : sa plus jeune
> soeur. Ma future belle soeur avait vingt ans, portant mini-jupes serrées et
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Humour ? ça m'a l'air tellement possible !
------------------------------------------

Je crois que bon nombre de quadras et de quinquas (après on ne compte plus)
parmi nous se reconnaîtront .
Récemment, j'ai été diagnostiqué D.A.D.A. - Déficit d'Attention Dû à*l'Age
Ne ris pas ! Je ne suis pas le seul : la preuve je te l'envoie !

Voilà comment cela se manifeste :
Je décide de laver ma voiture.
Alors que je vais vers le garage, je remarque qu'il y a du courrier*sur*la
table de l?entrée. 
Je décide de regarder le courrier avant de laver la voiture. Je pose
mes*clés de voiture sur la table, mets dans la corbeille à papiers,
en*dessous de la table, tout le courrier publicitaire et remarque que la
corbeille est PLEINE !!
Alors, je décide de reposer les factures sur la table et de vider d'abord la
corbeille. 
Mais, alors, je me dis que puisque je vais être à côté de la boite aux
lettres quand je vais aller sortir la poubelle, autant préparer d'abord le
règlement des factures.
Je prends mon carnet de chèques sur la table et je vois qu?il ne me reste
plus qu'un seul chèque. Mon autre chéquier est dans mon bureau, donc j?y
vais et je trouve sur le bureau la boite de Coca que j'ai commencé de boire.
Je vais chercher mon chéquier, mais, avant tout, il faut que j'enlève ce
Coca de là avant de le renverser accidentellement. Je remarque qu?il
commence à devenir tiède, je décide donc de le mettre au frigo pour le
rafraîchir. 
Alors que je me dirige vers la cuisine avec le Coca, le vase sur le comptoir
me saute aux yeux : les fleurs ont besoin
Je pose le Coca sur le comptoir et découvre mes lunettes pour lire que je
cherchais depuis le matin. Je me dis que je ferais mieux de les*remettre
dans mon bureau, mais avant, je vais donner de l'eau aux fleurs.
Je repose les lunettes sur le comptoir, remplis un pichet d?eau et, soudain,
j'aperçois la télécommande. Quelqu'un l'a laissée sur la table de la
cuisine. 
Je me dis que, ce soir, quand on va vouloir regarder la télé, je vais la
chercher partout et je ne me souviendrai plus qu'elle est dans la cuisine.
Je décide donc de la remettre dans le salon où est sa place, mais avant je
vais donner de l'eau aux fleurs. Je donne de l'eau aux fleurs, mais j'en
renverse la plus grande partie sur le sol.
Alors, je remets la télécommande sur la table, vais chercher un chiffon et
je nettoie les dégâts.
Ensuite, je reviens dans l'entrée en essayant de me souvenir de ce que je
voulais faire. 

À la fin de la journée,
-la voiture n'est pas lavée,
-les factures ne sont pas payées,
-il y a un Coca tiède sur le comptoir de la cuisine,
-les fleurs n'ont pas assez d'eau,
-je n'ai pas mon nouveau chéquier,
-je ne trouve pas la télécommande,
-je ne sais pas où sont mes lunettes
-je n'arrive pas à me souvenir de ce que j'ai fait des clés de voiture.

Et puis, quand je me rends compte que rien n'a été fait aujourd'hui,
je n'y comprends rien parce que je n'ai pas arrêté de la journée et que je
suis complètement crevé !

Je réalise que j'ai un sérieux problème d'organisation et qu?il faut que
j'essaie de me faire aider, mais, d'abord, je vais m'occuper de mes Emails.

Ne ris pas, si ce n'est pas encore*ton cas, ça t'arrivera un jour !

LA VIEILLESSE EST INÉVITABLE.

LA MATURITÉ EST EN OPTION

RIRE DE SOI EST UNE THÉRAPIE ! :mouais:


----------



## pixelemon (25 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Humour ? ça m'a l'air tellement possible !
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Je crois que bon nombre de quadras et de quinquas (après on ne compte plus)
> ...




c'est la drogue tout ça... alcool, herbe, médicaments, cocaine, heroine, tabac, télévision... un seul remède : continuer celle ou celles que tu consommais... tout ira mieux rappelle-toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux, tu peux...
> 
> surtout en ce moment !! entre le(s) neurone(s) qui ont du mal à suivre et les doigts qui grossissent  ...
> ça me prend un quart d'heure pour comprendre les posts, et un autre pour y répondre (des lettres en trop, qui manquent, dans le mauvais ordre...)
> ...



En parlant d'humour suisse, ça me rappelle celle ci :

Ce belge, en vacances en Suisse, du côté de La Chaud de Fond, par une chaude journée d'été, se dit qu'une petite geuze derrière la glotte serait bienvenue une fois. Il avise un petit bar à la devanture bien sympathique, et s'y rend d'un pas déterminé. Poussant le bec de cane, il va entrer, quand, pris d'une brusque inspiration, il recule d'un pas pour mieux revoir l'enseigne de l'établissement. Après un haussement de sourcils hautement réprobateur, il pénètre dans l'estaminet, se dirige au pas de charge vers le bar, et apostrophe le garçon d'un ton exédé :

- Mais sais tu bien que ça est un scandale, ça, une fois, d'appeler cet endroit "Bar de la Marine", alors que le premier castard venu sais très bien que vous autres, ici, en Suisse, vous n'avez pas de marine !

Ce à quoi, le garçon, placide, lui répond d'un air blasé :

- Eh, doucement, c'est tout bon, là, pas de quoi s'énerver, vous autres, en Belgique, vous avez bien des maisons de la culture !


----------



## golf (25 Avril 2005)

Elle : Allez ? S'il te plaìt chéri ?...
Lui : Non. Laisse-moi tranquille.
Elle : Allez, ça ne te prendra pas trop de temps...
Lui : Après je ne pourrai plus me rendormir.
Elle : Mais sans ça, je ne pourrai pas dormir...
Lui : Je voudrais bien savoir pourquoi tu penses à des trucs pareils au beau milieu de la nuit ?
Elle : Parce que je suis brûlante !
Lui : Toi, tu es chaude au pire moment, vraiment.
Elle : Si tu m'aimais, je ne devrais pas avoir à insister comme maintenant pour que tu le fasses...
Lui : Si toi, tu m'aimais MOI, tu aurais plus de considération pour moi !
Elle : Alors tu ne m'aimes plus ?
Lui : Mais si je t'aime, mais laisse tomber ça pour cette nuit, OK.
Elle : (sanglots)
Lui : (Aaarrghh-soupirs) D'accord ! C'est bon ! Je vais le faire ! Tu as gagné.
Elle : Merci chéri ? Tu as besoin d'éclairage ?
Lui : Je ne trouve pas...
Elle : Ben vas-y à tâtons, tu vas quand même bien y arriver.
Lui : Ca y est, voila. J'y suis. Alors, heureuse ?
Elle : Ahhhh, enfin, OUI, comme ça fait du bien...
Lui : Bon, la prochaine fois que tu voudras dormir la fenêtre ouverte, t'iras l'ouvrir toi-même...


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2005)

L'institutrice présente à la classe un nouvel élève : Sakiro Suzuki. 
L'heure commence.
L'institutrice :
 - Bon, voyons qui maîtrise l'histoire de la culture franco-américaine. Qui a dit: DONNEZ-MOI LA LIBERTE OU LA MORT ?
Pas un murmure dans la salle.
Suzuki lève la main :
- Patrick Henry, 1775, a Philadelphia.
- Très bien Suzuki !
Et qui a dit : L'ETAT EST LE PEUPLE, LE PEUPLE NE PEUT PAS SOMBRER ?
- Abraham Lincoln, 1863 a Washington, répond Suzuki.
- Excellent, Suzuki ! Maintenant, qui à dit : "JE VOUS AI COMPRIS" ?
Suzuki lève la main et dit : Charles De Gaulle !
L'institutrice regarde les élèves et dit :
- Honte a vous ! Suzuki est Japonais et il connaît l'histoire française et
américaine mieux que vous !
 On entend alors une petite voix au fond de la classe :
 Allez tous vous faire f..., connards de Japonais !
- Qui a dit ça ? S'insurge l'institutrice.
 Suzuki lève la main et sans attendre, dit :
- Général Mc Arthur, 1942, au Canal de Panama et Lee Iacocca, 1982, lors
de l'assemblée générale de General Motors.
Dans la classe plongée dans le silence, on entend un discret :
- I' m?fait vomir...
Et l?'institutrice de hurler :
 - Qui a dit ça ?
 Et Suzuki de répondre :
- George Bush Senior au premier Ministre Tanaka pendant un dîner officiel
a  Tokyo en 1991. 
Un des élèves se lève alors et crie :
- Pomp'moi l'gland !!!
 Et Suzuki, sans sourciller :
- Bill Clinton à Monica Lewinsky, 1997 dans la salle ovale de la Maison
Blanche, à Washington.
Un autre élève lui hurle alors :
- Suzuki, espèce de merde !
Et Suzuki :
- Valentino Rossi, lors du Grand Prix de Moto en Afrique du Sud en 2002...
La salle tombe littéralement dans l'hystérie, l'institutrice perd connaissance, la porte s'ouvre et le directeur de l'école apparaît :
- MERDE, j'ai encore jamais vu un bordel pareil !
Et Suzuki :
- Carlos Ghosn, 2005, en arrivant à la tête de Renault !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Elle : Allez ? S'il te plaìt chéri ?...
> Lui : Non. Laisse-moi tranquille.
> Elle : Allez, ça ne te prendra pas trop de temps...
> Lui : Après je ne pourrai plus me rendormir.
> ...



Dis donc toi ! comment t'as eu ça ? T'as posé un micro dans ma chambre à coucher ?  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Un français débarque dans une gare suisse. A la sortie de celle-ci, il voit "Café de la Marine". 
Il rentre aussitot dans la gare et demande au préposé :
- Comment se fait-il que vous ayez un café de la marine alors que vous n'avez pas de mer, ni d'océan ?
- Et alors en France vous avez bien une maison de la culture !


----------



## golf (7 Juillet 2005)

Un vieux couple d'algériens, installé près de Chicago (USA).

La femme envoie un email à son fils qui poursuit ses études en France :

"Mon cher petit ahmed,
ici les temps son dur, et a cause de ses rhumatismes, ton pere ne peut meme plus retourner son champs pour planter ses patates..."

Le petit Ahmed réfléchit, se demandant comment aider ses parents, et finalement répond par email :
"Mes chers parents,
surtout ne touchez pas à votre champs, vous savez bien que j'y ai enterré "la chose"
Gros bizous, votre petit Ahmed."

Le lendemain, le champs entier avait été retourné par le FBI, la CIA et un groupe de marine US.

Merci Ahmed !!


----------



## golf (29 Août 2005)

Le petit Thomas demande un jour à sa maîtresse d'aller la voir**après les cours.
- C'est quoi le problème Thomas ?
- Je pense être trop**intelligent pour rester dans cette classe, je veux passer directement au**Lycée.
*
Sur ce, le directeur informé demande à Thomas s'il veut bien**passer des tests. Thomas accepte sans hésiter et le directeur commence le**test :
- Voyons voir Thomas: 3 X 4
- Douze !

- Et 6 X 6 ?
-*Trente six, M. le directeur

- Capitale du Japon
- Tokyo !

Et le**test continue pendant une demi-heure, Thomas ne fait aucune erreur
*
A la fin**du test, le directeur ne voit pas d'issue, la maîtresse demande si*elle peut**à son tour lui poser des questions. Tous les deux acceptent, la maîtresse**commence :
- Bon, Thomas, la vache elle en a 4 et moi j'en ai 2, qu'est ce**que c'est ?
- Les jambes, madame.
*
- Correct, qu'est-ce qu'on trouve**dans tes pantalons et pas dans les*miens ?
*
Le directeur s'étonne de la*question.
- Les poches, madame.
*
- Bien Thomas, qu'est-ce qu'il y a**au centre des hommes et des femmes ?
Le directeur se prépare à intervenir**lorsque Thomas répond :
- Les deux "m".
*
- Et où est-ce que les femmes**ont les poils les plus frisés ?
- En Afrique! Madame, répond le gamin sans**hésiter !
*
- Qu'est-ce qui est mou mais qui, dans les mains d'une femme,**devient dur ?
*
Le directeur ouvre grands les yeux mais avant qu'il ne parle**Thomas répond :
- Le vernis des ongles.
*
- Qu'est-ce que les hommes et**nous avons en plein milieu des jambes ?
- Les genoux !
*
- Bien, et**qu'est-ce qu'une femme mariée a de plus large qu'une femme*célibataire ?
Le directeur n'en croit pas ses oreilles !
- Le lit, madame.
*
-*Qu'elle est la partie de mon corps qui est souvent la plus humide ?
- La*langue, madame.
*
- Quel mot commençant par la lettre C... désigne quelque**chose qui peut-être clair ou obscur, humide ou sec, ouvert ou fermé, noir,**bleu ou rose ?
- Le ciel ! Affirme Thomas.
*
Le directeur soufflant,**transpirant comme un sauvage décide d'arrêter le test et s'exclame :
- Ce*n'est pas au lycée que je vais l'envoyer mais directement à la Fac ! Même moi*je l'aurais tout raté ce test !
*
Morale de l'histoire : C'est avec**l'âge que l'on devient pervers !


----------



## Nobody (29 Août 2005)

Trois copains qui ne se sont plus vus depuis de nombreuses années se retrouvent. Ils discutent.


- Moi, dit le premier, j'ai eu 10 garçons. Encore un et je pourrai lancer une équipe de foot.

- Ah, dit le deuxième, moi j'en ai quatorze de garçons, encore un et je monte une équipe de rugby.

- Et bien moi, dit le troisième, j'ai 17 filles. Encore une et j'ouvre un golf.


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Mes chers petits,

Mes mains tremblent et j'ai demandé à Louis, un infirmier très gentil d'écrire cette lettre pour moi. Ce sera mon troisième Noël à la maison Bon Repos. Je sais, vous avez cherché très fort pour me trouver cet endroit où j'ai une belle vue sur l'autoroute.

Albert,
Je sais que tu travailles beaucoup et que tu dois t'occuper de ton chalet en Floride. Ta femme m'a dit un jour que vous êtes obligés de passer trois mois par année là-bas, pauvres enfants, et qu'elle a même été obligée de suivre des leçons de golf à son âge.

Francine,
Je sais que tes enfants sont obligés de faire du ski tous les week-ends et que ton mari travaille toujours, ce qui fait que tu ne peux pas te libérer pour venir me voir.

Odette,
Tu dois sans doute être en République Dominicaine avec ton nouveau mari Alfonso. J'ai vu un reportage à la télé où on nous montre combien ils sont gentils avec les Françaises à la recherche d'amour.

Et vous, tous mes petits enfants : Lise, Simon, Louise-Hélène, Dominique, Lucie et Martin, je réalise que vos études vous empêchent de venir saluer votre vieille grand-mère. Même pas un petit cinq minutes. 

Surtout ne vous dérangez pas. Je vous envoie donc une photo de moi prise par mon ami Louis. Vous la trouverez au bas de la lettre. 

Je vous embrasse tous très fort
Grand-maman Lucienne

P.s. : J'oubliais, Louis et moi on prend l'avion ce soir pour Hawaii. J'ai gagné 820 millions au Loto. Surtout ne vous dérangez pas pour moi.


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

Un surnom pour golf :

modérideur


----------



## N°6 (21 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Un surnom pour golf :
> 
> modérideur



'tain, on parle même de lui sur la page d'accueil d'Apple !   

_*Golf as Art*
For many, golf is more than a pastime. For Dent-de-Lion du Midi and his colleagues at Lostball, it's a source of inspiration for creating high-concept, high-def art - from a feature-length film to custom videos to lithographic prints._


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un français débarque dans une gare suisse. A la sortie de celle-ci, il voit "Café de la Marine".
> Il rentre aussitot dans la gare et demande au préposé :
> - Comment se fait-il que vous ayez un café de la marine alors que vous n'avez pas de mer, ni d'océan ?
> - Et alors en France vous avez bien une maison de la culture !




euuuh


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

Mais alors on en trouve parout, même en Belgique ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! et en Suisse ?

Que peut-on bien faire dans ces maisons qui ne sont même pas closes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors on en trouve parout, même en Belgique ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! et en Suisse ?
> 
> Que peut-on bien faire dans ces maisons qui ne sont même pas closes ?



Des courants d'air (entre les oreilles)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

rita (air worst)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rita (air worst)



La boxeuse chinoise ? celle qu'a mis Tsu K.O. ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2005)

Ben Laden meurt d'une crise cardiaque. Bien entendu, il se retrouve en enfer où le Diable l'attend avec impatience.
- Je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire de toi, tu es bien sur mes listes, mais je n'ai plus une place de libre. Mais, bien sûr, il est évident que ta place est ici!
Il réfléchit cinq minutes...
- Je sais ce que je vais faire... J'ai ici quelques Américains qui ne sont pas aussi méchants que toi. Je vais en envoyer un au paradis, et tu prendras sa place. Je vais te faire une fleur : tu pourras décider toi-même qui tu vas remplacer.

Oussama pense que ça ne se passe pas trop mal et dit que ça lui va.

Le Diable ouvre une première porte :
A l'intérieur, il y a Richard Nixon dans une piscine qui nage sans arrêt, et dès qu'il s'approche du bord, le bord recule et il continue à nager, nager encore et encore.
- Non, dit Ben Laden, je suis mauvais nageur et je ne pense pas que je pourrais faire ça à longueur de journée.

Le Diable l'emmène dans une seconde pièce :
George BUSH est là avec une énorme masse, et il casse un tas immense de cailloux.
- Non, dit Ben Laden, j'ai d'énormes problèmes de dos et ça serait une agonie perpétuelle si je devais casser des cailloux à longueur de journée.

Le Diable ouvre une troisième porte :
A l'intérieur, Bill Clinton est allongé sur un lit. Ses mains et ses Pieds sont attachés aux barreaux. Penchée au dessus de lui, Monica Lewinski lui fait ce pourquoi on la connaît... Hum...
Oussama regarde cette scène incroyable pendant un moment et dit :
- Je prends celle-là.
Le diable lui dit :
- C'est bien ; il se retourne en direction de Bill Clinton et dit, Monica, sortez, vous avez un remplaçant !"


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Dans la rubrique Citations-pensées : Desproges "Desprogiennes" à lire et relire sans modération

* AUTOBUS : Véhicule qui roule deux fois plus vite quand on court après que lorsqu'on est dedans.

* BABY-SITTER : Adolescent(e)s devant se conduire comme des adultes de façon à ce que les adultes qui sortent puissent se comporter comme des adolescents.

* BANQUIER : Personne qui serait d'accord pour vous consentir un prêt à la condition que vous lui apportiez la preuve que vous n'en avez pas besoin.

* Ou encore : Homme secourable qui vous prête un parapluie quand il fait beau et vous le réclame dès qu'il commence à pleuvoir.

* BOY SCOUT : Un enfant habillé comme un couillon, commandé par un couillon habillé comme un enfant.

* CAPITALISTE : Personne qui se rend en voiture climatisée de son bureau climatisé à son club climatisé pour y prendre un bain de vapeur.

* CHANDAIL : Vêtement que doit porter un enfant lorsque sa mère a froid.

* CONSULTANT : Se dit de celui qui consulte ta montre, te dit l'heure et te fait payer la prestation.

* DANSE : Frustration verticale d'un désir horizontal.

* ECONOMISTE : Expert qui saura demain pourquoi ce qu'il a prédit hier n'est pas arrivé aujourd'hui.

* FACILE : Se dit d'une femme qui a la moralité sexuelle d'un homme.

* GYNECOLOGUE : personne qui travaille là où les autres s'amusent.

* HARDWARE : partie de l'ordinateur qui reçoit les coups quand le software se plante.

* INTELLECTUEL : se dit d'un individu capable de penser pendant plus de deux heures à autre chose qu'au sexe.

* MAL DE TETE : contraceptif le plus utilisé par les femmes.

* MARIAGE : Union qui permet à deux personnes de supporter des ennuis qu'ils n'auraient pas eus, s'ils étaient restés seuls.

* NYMPHOMANE : terme utilisé par certains hommes pour désigner une femme qui a envie de faire l'amour plus souvent qu'eux.

* ORTHODONTISTE : Magicien qui vous met dans la bouche, une partie de ce qu'il vous retire des poches.

* PARLEMENT : Nom étrange formé des verbes "parler" et "mentir".

* PESSIMISTE : optimiste qui a l'expérience.

* PROGRAMMEUR : personne qui résout, de manière incompréhensible, un problème que tu ignorais avoir.

* PROGRES : Doctrine qui consiste à compliquer ce qui est simple.

* PSYCHOLOGUE : c'est celui qui regarde les autres quand une jolie femme entre dans une pièce.

* REVEIL-MATIN : Instrument inventé pour réveiller les gens qui n'ont pas de jeunes enfants.

* SARDINE : Petit poisson sans tête qui vit dans l'huile.

* SECRET : Information que l'on ne communique qu'à une seule personne à la fois.

* SNOBISME : Action de s'acheter des choses qu'on n'aime pas avec de l'argent qu'on n'a pas dans le but d'impressionner des gens qu'on n'aime pas.

* SYNONYME : Mot à écrire à la place de celui dont on n'est pas certain de l'orthographe.

* TRAVAIL D'EQUIPE : C'est la possibilité de faire endosser les fautes aux autres.

* VEDETTE : Personne qui travaille dur toute sa vie pour être connue, et qui porte ensuite de grosses lunettes noires pour ne pas être reconnue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rita (air worst)


ah ouais...
et apres on se moque de pascal...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

1 - Même froide, une bière sera toujours bonne.
2 - Une bière blonde est une vraie blonde.
3 - On peut partager une bière entre amis.
4 - Une bière ne fera jamais de scène de ménage s'il y a d'autres bières dans le frigo.
5 - On ne risque pas de tâcher les draps à vie en décapsulant une bière.
6 - C'est facile de laisser tomber une canette.
7 - On arrive toujours à faire mousser une bière.
8 - Une bière n'a jamais la migraine.
9 - On peut consommer plusieurs bières à la fois sans avoir de reproche.
10 - Dans une soirée, on peut toujours se taper une bière.
11 - Une bière est consommable 28 jours sur 28.
12 - On peut terminer une bière sans qu'elle fasse la gueule.
13 - Une bière rousse ne sent pas mauvais.
14 - Pas de problèmes de langue avec une bière étrangère.
15 - On peut se prendre une bière sur une table, en public.
16 - On peut se payer une bière pour moins de 100 Euros.
17 - Si la bière vous prend la tête, ce n'est jamais pour bien longtemps.
18 - Avec une bière, pas de belle-mère sur le dos.
19 - Une bière ne fera pas la gueule en lisant cet article.
20 - Finalement, une bière ne crée pas d'emmerdements...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

01 Il ne fait jamais la cuisine sous prétexte qu'il n'est pas doué.

02 A la seule idée de passer l'aspirateur, il fait une crise d'urticaire

03 Il adore collectionner les caleçons sales en les laissant traîner sur la moquette de la chambre

04 Dès que vous tentez de lui suggérer de faire un autre bébé, il embraye sur les cours de la bourse

05 Il a toujours eu une notion très personnelle du mélange des couleurs quand il s'habille. D'après lui, c'est parce qu'il est daltonien

06 Il ne vous offre jamais de fleurs car il déteste les voir faner

07 Il vous offre toujours un robot ménager pour votre anniversaire

08 Il refuse systématiquement d'aller déjeuner le dimanche chez vos parents

09 Il vous impose un dimanche sur deux d'aller déjeuner chez les siens

10 Il refuse catégoriquement d'emmener les enfants aux toilettes, sous prétexte qu'il a l'estomac fragile

11 Il râle au moindre faux pli sur sa chemise

12 Il passe des heures et nettoyer et à bichonner sa voiture

13 Il oublie un peu trop souvent de mettre sa main devant sa bouche quand il éructe

14 Il se fourre les doigts dans le nez en voiture dès que vous êtes arrêtés à un feu rouge

15 Il dévore les journaux sportifs comme si sa vie en dépendait

16 Il passe des heures devant la télé l'air béat

17 Il porte la même paire de chaussettes plusieurs jours de suite

18 Il fume le cigare même dans la chambre à coucher

19 Il a du mal à vous écouter dès que vous parlez de vous

20 Pour lui, la femme est une sorte d'animal bizarre

21 Il boit de la bière avec le foie gras

22 Il refuse de vous initier à la Playstation

23 Il ne vous fait jamais de compliments

24 Il est de mauvaise humeur le matin au lever

25 Il n'arrête pas de vous critiquer lorsque c'est vous qui conduisez


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans la rubrique Citations-pensées : Desproges "Desprogiennes" à lire et relire sans modération
> 
> * AUTOBUS : Véhicule qui roule deux fois plus vite quand on court après que lorsqu'on est dedans.
> 
> ...



Le meilleur conseil qu'on puisse donner à celles qui sont tentées par la chirurgie esthétique :

_Mesdames, si vous avez les seins qui tombent, faites-vous refaire le nez. Ca détournera l'attention._


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

1. Il est important de trouver un homme qui te fasse la cuisine, le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.

2. Il est important de trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.

3. Il est important de trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.

4. Il est important de trouver un homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.

5. Il est important que ces quatre hommes ne se connaissent pas.


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

Un type est convoqué au centre des impôts pour un contrôle fiscal. Sa femme lui conseille de porter des vêtements et des chaussures usés. 

- Laisse-leur penser que tu es pauvre ! Il appelle ensuite son avocat et lui demande si c'est une bonne idée. 

- Ne vous laissez pas intimider! Portez votre plus beau costume. C'est vous le patron !

Notre homme est bien embarrassé. Avec tous ces conseils, il ne sait toujours pas comment s'habiller. 

En désespoir de cause, il va voir un vieux sage asiatique très réputé. Il lui expose son cas, les 2 avis contradictoires et lui demande le sien. 

Le sage lui répond : 
- Une future mariée demande à sa mère ce qu'elle doit porter pour sa nuit de noces. Celle ci lui répond de mettre une longue chemise de nuit de flanelle fermant jusqu'au cou, et de grosses chaussettes de laine. La jeune femme pose la même question à sa meilleure amie, qui lui répond de mettre sa nuisette la plus sexy, la transparente qui arrive aux hanches avec un décolleté jusqu'au nombril?

L'homme l'interrompt : 
- Et quel est le rapport avec les impôts ? 

Le sage hoche la tête : 
- Quels que soient les vêtements qu'elle portera, elle se fera baiser..


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2005)

Après manger, un Écossais s'adresse à sa femme:
- Chérie, mets ton manteau, je m'en vais au pub. 
- Ah bon chéri, tu m'emmènes prendre un verre ? 
- Mais non espèce d'idiote ! Je vais juste baisser le chauffage pendant que je ne suis pas là !


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2005)

Le cheval & la Poule
Un cheval et une poule jouent dans un pré. 
Soudain, le cheval tombe dans la boue et s'enfonce ! 
Il appelle la poule à l'aide et lui demande de ramener le fermier. 
Elle court, mais le fermier est absent. Alors elle prend la BMW du fermier, attache une corde au pare-chocs, lance la corde à son ami le cheval et le sauve en le tirant avec la voiture. 
Quelques jours plus tard, la poule et le cheval jouent. 
Et c'est la poule qui tombe dans la boue... Elle supplie le cheval d'aller trouver le fermier.Mais le cheval lui dit : 
- Je pense que je peux te sauver tout seul. 
Il se place au-dessus du trou et lui lance : 
- Maintenant, attrape mon pénis et accroche-toi. La poule obéit et il la sort de là. 

Moralité : quand on est monté comme un cheval, pas besoin d'une BMW Pour tirer une poule.


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

Une prof rappelle à son amphi que le lendemain aura lieu l'examen de mécanique. Elle leur précise qu'aucune absence ne pourra être tolérée, sans motif sérieux, du type accident, grave maladie ou décès d'un proche... 

Au fond de l'auditoire, un jeune rigolo, demande alors : "Et en cas de très grande fatigue pour activité sexuelle débordante ?" 

Tout l'auditoire éclate de rire. Quand le silence est enfin rétabli, la prof sourit à l'étudiant et lui répond doucement : "Vous écrirez avec l'autre main..."


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2005)

Celui qui, tout au long de la journée :

Est actif comme une abeille,

Est fort comme un taureau,

Bosse comme un cheval,

Et qui le soir venu est crevé comme un chien,

Devrait consulter un vétérinaire, il est fort probable que ce soit un âne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

Bat ta femme chaque jour, et peu importe que tu ne saches pas pourquoi, de toute façon, elle, elle le sait !


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

Connaissez-vous la différence entre le repas de Noël et l'élection de miss France  



Aucune, la dinde est accompagnée de pommes dauphines ​


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

Un patient gravement malade est à l'hôpital. 

La famille est réunie dans la salle d'attente. Un médecin entre, fatigué et dit désolé :
- Je vous apporte de mauvaises nouvelles. L'unique chance de survie est une greffe de cerveau. C'est une opération expérimentale, très risquée et dont les frais seront totalement à votre charge.

La famille reste abasourdie. Un des membres demande : 
- Combien coûte un cerveau ?

- Ça dépend, répond le médecin, 5000 Euro pour un cerveau d'homme, 200Euro un cerveau de femme.

Alors un long moment de silence s'installe. 

Les hommes de la famille se retiennent de rire et évitent de regarder les femmes.

Un curieux ose quand même poser la question : 
- Docteur, pourquoi une telle différence de prix ?

Le docteur sourit face à une telle question, puis répond : 
- Les cerveaux des femmes coûtent moins, car ce sont les seuls à avoir été utilisés.

Salutations aux hommes qui ont souri à la moitié de l'histoire :rateau:

Bisous aux femmes qui ont souri à la fin


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

Un professeur de psychologie commence son cours :
- Aujourd'hui, nous allons étudier les différents stades de la colère.

Il fait venir un téléphone dans la salle, compose un numéro au hasard et demande :
- Bonjour Madame, pourrais-je parler à Jacques, s'il vous plaît ?
- Vous faites erreur, il n'y a pas de Jacques à ce numéro.

Il se tourne alors vers les étudiants et dit :
- Vous venez d'assister à la phase de mise en condition.

Il recommence et la dame, un peu agacée, répond :
- Je vous ai déjà dit qu'il n'y avait pas de Jacques ici !

Il réitère une bonne douzaine de fois, raccroche après s'être fait hurler dessus par cette dame devenue hystérique et s'adresse à son auditoire :
- Voilà enfin le niveau ultime de la colère.

Là-dessus, un étudiant lève la main :
- Monsieur, il y a pourtant un stade supérieur !
et, pour illustrer, il se saisit du téléphone, compose encore une fois le même numéro et dit :
- Bonjour Madame, je suis Jacques. Y a-t-il eu des messages pour moi ?


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui a 1500 jambes, pas de poitrine, plein de boutons sur la figure et qui chante faux ?

Réponse : Les 3 premiers rangs d'un concert de la star academy.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Que font les baleines quand elles en ont marre ?

  Elles disent c&#8217;est assez et elles se cachent à l&#8217;eau


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Que font les baleines quand elles en ont marre ?
> 
> Elles disent c?est assez et elle se cache à l?eau



Elles disent "c?est assez *je m'en bat l'aine*"et elles se cachent à l?eau ! :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Elles disent "c?est assez *je m'en bat l'aine*"et elles se cachent à l?eau ! :mouais:



 T&#8217;aimes pas c&#8217;est assez (cétacé) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Si, là, je complétais juste


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Deux pour le prix d'une


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Deux pour le prix d'une



Vi, et elle aurait pu aussi ajouter "Ça me fait le dos fin", mais là, j'ai peur de charger !


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Décembre 2005)

Elle est très drôle celle-là Je la note


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

Hé, les filles, vous zavez bientôt fini :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, les filles, vous zavez bientôt fini :rateau:



Meuh nan, golfounet, on ne parlait pas de toi, c'était des AUTRES baleines !


----------



## Pierrou (10 Décembre 2005)

moi vaime po les bvaleines !  a ben *fa... non !* :rateau:


comprend qui veut....(  qui peut ?  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> comprend qui veut....(  qui peut ?  )



Exagère pas quand même, y a pas besoin d'avoir fait polytechnique pour y arriver !


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Crème Glacée


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Délicieuse n'est-il pas...


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2005)

Un vieux fermier possédait une grande ferme depuis plusieurs années.

Il avait un grand étang en arrière et il l'avait bien arrangé : des tables de pique-nique, des terrains de jeux, etc.

L'étang était propre et sain pour la baignade.

Un soir, le vieux fermier décide d'aller à l'étang puisqu'il n'y avait pas été depuis longtemps. Comme il approche, il entend des voix crier et rire.

Il s'approche un peu plus et voit un groupe de jeunes femmes nues se baignant dans l'étang.

Il fait alors connaître sa présence et les femmes se dépêchent d'aller dans la partie profonde de l'étang.

Une des femmes lui crie: "On ne sortira pas tant que vous ne serez pas parti."

Le vieil homme réplique : "Oh, je ne suis pas venu ici pour regarder de jeunes femmes sortir nues de l'étang. Je suis seulement ici pour nourrir l'alligator."

On vous laisse imaginer la suite !

En vieillissant, il faut trouver des trucs pour ne pas se fatiguer... hein


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

Très astucieux.    :love:


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2005)

Le facteur fait sa tournée 

Il arrive chez Doudou. Celui-ci sort vers la poubelle avec plein de bouteilles d?alcool vides dans les mains. 

Le facteur : 
- boudu con ! vous avez du faire la fête hier soir, vous avez l'air fatigué 

Doudou : 
- oh oui. C'était la fête du quartier et on a fini chez moi avec une quinzaine de couples. Vers minuit, on était bien bourrés et on a jouéà« qui c'est ? » ; les hommes sont allés dans la chambre et sont revenus à poil, un drap sur la tête, avec seulement le zizi qui dépassait par un trou. Les femmes devaient deviner qui se cachait sous le drap. 

Le facteur : 
- Ça devait être marrant ; j'aurais bien aimé participer 

Doudou : 
- Valait mieux pas : votre nom a été cité 5 ou 6 fois


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2005)

Il devait avoir un beau paquet...


----------



## golf (24 Décembre 2005)

Le père parle à son fiston de 5 ans 
- Tu dois manger tous les épinards si tu veux devenir fort comme papa. 
- Non. Je ne veux pas être fort comme toi. Je veux être « boss » comme maman.


----------



## golf (24 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------

